# Saw Punk and AJ at Blackhawks game



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Should've poked him in the eye.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Classic Phil


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Classic Phil


is that how he always has been? First time really seeing a major celebrity that I love. He was literally 2 feet from me and glared at me with a smirk like he was saying in his mind lol fuck you your not getting a photo.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

this thread will be okay


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I don't think he's exactly known for being Mr friendly.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



deepelemblues said:


> this thread will be okay


hey man im just asking bro


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> is that how he always has been? First time really seeing a major celebrity that I love. He was literally 2 feet from me and glared at me with a smirk like he was saying in his mind lol fuck you your not getting a photo.


Pretty much, yeah. You should consider yourself lucky he didn't call you names and kick your mother.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I recall in one of his interviews he talked about how when random strangers call him Phil, he tends to view it as confrontational b/c they don't even know him personally. Either way though, it's Punk and I'm p. sure he wouldn't act any differently even if you said "Hey Punk!" or something like that. He often comes off as a cunt to me irl, and I say that as a massive fan.


----------



## Weimer16 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I think it's funny you ask him for a photo and he says no. So you proceed to take several photos of him anyways.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Well at least you took it well and definitely didn't take creepy photos of them.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

M-Diggedy said:


> Well at least you took it well and definitely didn't take creepy photos of them.



I wasn't leaving without any creepy photos. And of course I took it well they are famous and I tried once got shot down and didn't wanna make a fool of myself. Was hyperventilating though for about the entire
Second period. And it's funny because me and my girl were just talking about how funny and cool it would be if we saw them there 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

As a general rule of thumb, never call a wrestler by their real name. They usually think it's disrespectful.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

celticjobber said:


> As a general rule of thumb, never call a wrestler by their real name. They usually think it's disrespectful.



Oh I thought that would be the better thing to do. Come to think of it when I said Phil he kind of had that look on his face like why did u call me by my first name. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

:lmao :lmao


It's known how he is. People shouldn't expect him to be nice in the first place. Saves some disappointment.

And yeah calling him Phil probably didnt help.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Hes a fucking asshole and AJ seems like a stuck up bitch.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Superkick said:


> I recall in one of his interviews he talked about how when random strangers call him Phil, he tends to view it as confrontational b/c they don't even know him personally. Either way though, it's Punk and I'm p. sure he wouldn't act any differently even if you said "Hey Punk!" or something like that. He often comes off as a cunt to me irl, and I say that as a massive fan.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I wouldn't have said anything. I would've just smiled and skipped in a circle around the both of them for awhile before blowing a kiss and skipping away.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Not a fan of Punk, but he doesn't owe the fans anything IMO. Ppl paid money to see him perform and he performed to entertain the fans. That's how it is, he aint working anymore and he probably just wants to have a normal life without anyone bothering him.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Welp, that's Punk for ya. Though, you probably shouldn't call wrestlers by their first names for future notice. Most find it odd I'd think, since you don't know them personally.


----------



## Weimer16 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



NightmareInc. said:


> I wouldn't have said anything. I would've just smiled and skipped in a circle around the both of them for awhile before blowing a kiss and skipping away.


:dance3 Little bit of this action.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

wacka said:


> Not a fan of Punk, but he doesn't owe the fans anything IMO. Ppl paid money to see him perform and he performed to entertain the fans. That's how it is, he aint working anymore and he probably just wants to have a normal life without anyone bothering him.



I know he does and that's why I didn't keep it going by trying to get his attention more: 



NightmareInc. said:


> I wouldn't have said anything. I would've just smiled and skipped in a circle around the both of them for awhile before blowing a kiss and skipping away.



That would've been fun



RAVEN said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> It's known how he is. People shouldn't expect him to be nice in the first place. Saves some disappointment.
> ...



Fuck lol. I'm sure he wouldn't of done anything different if I called him punk anyways. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

He isn't exactly known as Mr. congeniality by fellow workers or fans. I think he said it before he isn't the nicest guy to be around.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Basically. CM Punk, is better known as CM Cunt. Lolol. Oh boy.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Weimer16 said:


> :dance3 Little bit of this action.


They would both know what's up... CM Punk, I'm calling you out.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> I know he does and that's why I didn't keep it going by trying to get his attention more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're probably right :lol He's a moody bastard. I've seen him take photos with fans on some days, probably on a rare day when he's feeling cheerful.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Thank you for being a stalker and not taking no for an answer. 

Feel free to quit being a Punk fan he doesn't need people like you.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> You're probably right :lol He's a moody bastard. I've seen him take photos with fans on some days, probably on a rare day when he's feeling cheerful.



Well obviously I fucked that one up with calling him Phil but there's always other chances since I live 40 minutes from him. I have his address was thinking about writing a sincre letter to him and seeing if he would respond. Maybe send a check for $50 and see if he would sign something. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> Thank you for being a stalker and not taking no for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to quit being a Punk fan he doesn't need people like you.



Doesn't need people like me? Who the fuck do you think you are? He's a god
Damn celebrity. I wanted a picture with him not just of him. Anyone in my situation would take pics of there heroes so back the fuck off 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Lol so what? 

If you were "obsessed" with Punk so much you'd have known he doesn't like public interactions with fans. Asking him for a photo while he's getting food is stupid (also calling him Phil, that's incredibly smarky). Should have just left him alone never mind the fact you took numerous of creepy photos of him and AJ.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I think people fail to realize how annoying it is for total strangers to stare at you or ask for pics. It would annoy the fuck outta me, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

onlytoview said:


> Lol so what?
> 
> 
> 
> If you were "obsessed" with Punk so much you'd have known he doesn't like public interactions with fans. Asking him for a photo while he's getting food is stupid (also calling him Phil, that's incredibly smarky). Should have just left him alone never mind the fact you took numerous of creepy photos of him and AJ.



Well sorry i didn't know that. I never really watch interviews or read about personal lives so I didn't know any of that. Just a huge fan. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> Well obviously I fucked that one up with calling him Phil but there's always other chances since I live 40 minutes from him. I have his address was thinking about writing a sincre letter to him and seeing if he would respond. Maybe send a check for $50 and see if he would sign something.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Don't do that. 

Write a love letter to Aj. Send photos of her that you took.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> I think people fail to realize how annoying it is for total strangers to stare at you or ask for pics. It would annoy the fuck outta me, that's for damn sure.



I totally understand but it was the first thing I thought of saying just because I'm a huge fan. I didn't say anything else to them because I didn't wanna bother them. So I took a few pictures who cares it's memories you want to remember when u meet your fav wrestlers 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> Well obviously I fucked that one up with calling him Phil but there's always other chances since I live 40 minutes from him. I have his address was thinking about writing a sincre letter to him and seeing if he would respond. Maybe send a check for $50 and see if he would sign something
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Fuck that, camp outside his house. You have to be assertive man. CM Punk wouldn't waste his time on some lazy stalker that sends him a message via the dead medium of a hand written letter. Scope out his house a few times a day. Leave 30-50 messages on his voice mail (get his # by stealing his phone when he isn't home obv) every day. Let me know if he files a restraining order. That's always a good sign but you'll want my advice on what to do next.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> Well obviously I fucked that one up with calling him Phil but there's always other chances since I live 40 minutes from him. I have his address was thinking about writing a sincre letter to him and seeing if he would respond. Maybe send a check for $50 and see if he would sign something.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Get him to sign these photos you took.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Big fan of punk but have to admit he's an asshole to his fans.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

You should've walked out on him.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> Don't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Write a love letter to Aj. Send photos of her that you took.



Now that would be creepy as fuck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Once when I met Hulk Hogan at a convention, I made the mistake of calling him "Terry". He put a finger up to his lips as if he were Santa Claus, and said "Shhh... it's all a work, brother".


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> Now that would be creepy as fuck
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"Write him a sincere letter and a $50 cheque" .. that isn't creepy as fuck? 

Still, tell him you love Aj.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> Well obviously I fucked that one up with calling him Phil but there's always other chances since I live 40 minutes from him. I have his address was thinking about writing a sincre letter to him and seeing if he would respond. Maybe send a check for $50 and see if he would sign something.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Do we really need to break out a:

You might be a stalker IF?

You might be a stalker if you think a celebrity owes you something. Particularly if they are no longer employed and out on the town.
You might be a stalker if you think writing a sincere letter, and expecting someone to respond, is a great thing to do.
You might be a stalker if you think getting turned down for a photo, is license to go TMZ on someone.
You might be a stalker if you feel the need to vent on a forum about your problems with getting your victims to connect with you.

Seriously man.. go get help. Quick.

Or at least watch Stalker on CBS on Wednesday Nights. You might recognize yourself.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

It was probably because you called him "Phil". Not in the same league but I would't go up to The Rock and call him "Dwayne" or wander over to Stone Cold and say "Hey, Steve". It's just a weird dynamic. 

An "Excuse me" or "Look, I don't want to be a shit head but..." might have been more successful.

Having said that, I do get the feeling a lot of other guys would be much more accommodating. There are literally hundreds of CM Punk stories like this online. It just sounds like he hates people at times.

It's not like Lemmy would be upset if you called him, you know? Lemmy.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

yooooo bruh get him to tag you in to a 3 way bruh for real he needs that cheddahhh


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Eh, I would've left them alone. CM Punk has STATED numerous times that he fucking hates it. Also I know you didn't know OP, but he said in one of his last podcast interviews that he hates it when people call him "Phil" as if they know him personally.

But yea, I wouldn't expect anything less from him.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

While i don't doubt you would have been cool with him and not some sort of weirdo, i can't imagine if he was cool in return and took a pic with you and had a bit of a chat that you wouldn't have asked if he was coming back. Cmon dude.

Also, wtf is up with AJ and those stupid looking glasses. Every time you see her in public she's got them on.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Well since he was at a hockey game with his wife the chances of a photo op weren't good to begin with so you shouldn't be too disappointed about being declined. However if you approached him politely during the intermission as you said, then the least he could do is say "no." instead of just pretending you didn't exist. It sounds like he made no acknowledgment of your question which is kind of a silly way to act. 

And as others have stated already you made a big mistake by calling him Phil. Always call a wrestler by their stage name. Also you shouldn't have taken those pics, that's definitely the weirdest part of this story.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

A married couple just wants to enjoy a hockey game shocker.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I think the best way to approach anyone famous would be to say something like "Excuse me sir/ma'am/miss, do you have a moment for a fan?" If they say no, "sorry to bother, thank you for your time." An "enjoy the game" would also be good in this case.

We as fans need to work on our reputation, being polite and understanding regardless of their answer is a good start.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

So just to get it straight. OP you ARE about that creepy shit right?


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

:HA

I love CM Punk,but he is such a bitch
It will be good for his marks to accept that,stop defending him,the guy just asked for a picture,at least say something to the poor fan.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I'm not on either side but you are a total fucking idiot if you don't talk to someone because they called you by your own name. Get your head out of your ass.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Punks sort of been like this from what I can tell. 

I always thought highly of him (and as a wrestler I still do) but from his interviews I can sense that he's a little b*ch that thinks he's something really special. That much arrogance is only good if you really are..... the best in the world.

Not hating on CM Punk but on Phil


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

He doesn't like to be called Phil by strangers. Nice to see him rocking the Duncs jersey though.


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

poor guy, there lot of nerds who will stalk him and take pictures of him.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> I said to them was Hey Phil can I get a picture please


http://youtu.be/K2K_9gYOOd4?t=1m25s


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Thats so disrespectful... he might as spit on the wwe if hes gonna go out to an nfl game like that aftet walking out. Feel so bad for Trips. They were so supposed to work a programe together.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Never meet your heroes


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I was at Comic Con in 2011 when he was there. I knew he was there and at first, I kind of wanted to look around to see if I could find him, but I knew that he never liked fan interaction while he wasn't working, so I just decided not to look for him. I've always been under the impression that he hates his fans lol.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I'm torn. On one hand I empathise with him because some fans are extremely rude and I can't even imagine how many times he's had to deal with that kind of fan interaction. On the other hand, if you're polite and respectful I don't see why a little small talk is out of the question (whether you call him Phil or Punk, Phil is his actual name after all). What I've never understood though is the constant need for photos with "celebrities", be it wrestlers or otherwise. Why is it the first thing fans go to, that or an autograph. Can't you just make small talk about something relative, I mean you were at the Blackhawks game, you could have commented on how they're doing. This constant need for celebrity encounter photo gratification is ridiculous, he's a human being after all. Would you enjoy people constantly wanting pictures with you?


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

He just seems like a complete and utter w*nk stain.

Anytime you hear a story about him he comes across as a d*ck. There is only so long people can stick up for him surely before admitting defeat and acknowledging he's just not a very nice guy?

At the end of the day he was a successful wrestler and had a big fan base so he should be prepared to sign a few things here and there every now and then. He's probably that mad at WWE that he even hates all fans who still watch the product now that he's gone.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> is that how he always has been? First time really seeing a major celebrity that I love. He was literally 2 feet from me and glared at me with a smirk like he was saying in his mind lol fuck you your not getting a photo.


I "met" him before he was ever WWE champion way back. I was a fan of his, and when he exited the building out of the main entrance to the parking garage, all I said was "Nice match punk." His reply? "Fuck off." All I could do was laugh.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

It's well known that Punk isn't a people person, it's just the way it is. If I saw him I'd probably just say hi and continue to walk on, he doesn't handle the fame well but I'm sure like many he's had his fair share of creepy fans and it probably put him off. The only time to talk to him is if he does some signing at a convention. I wouldn't bother him for autographs when he's out living his personal life, just politely say hi and that's it, if he responds then great but if he doesn't then no big deal. Since he's not in the public eye anymore either, I wouldn't want to bother him as he's probably enjoying a quieter life now. The rule with Punk is don't ask him for a pic or autograph, just say hi and walk on.

I think it's creepy taking loads of pictures of him though OP, I'd hate it if I was in his shoes and someone was just snapping my every move.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



KingofKings1281 said:


> I "met" him before he was ever WWE champion way back. I was a fan of his, and when he exited the building out of the main entrance to the parking garage, all I said was "Nice match punk." His reply? "Fuck off." All I could do was laugh.


Was he heel at the time?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> He just seems like a complete and utter w*nk stain.
> 
> Anytime you hear a story about him he comes across as a d*ck. There is only so long people can stick up for him surely before admitting defeat and acknowledging he's just not a very nice guy?
> 
> At the end of the day he was a successful wrestler and had a big fan base so he should be prepared to sign a few things here and there every now and then. He's probably that mad at WWE that he even hates all fans who still watch the product now that he's gone.


I will never be mad at Punk ever. He doesn't owe us anything. Respect is a two-way street you know. He provides us with a service that we CHOOSE to pay for. If you are a fan you can send him a nice tweet or call him when he is doing a talk show on the radio. People need to respect boundaries. If he is at a convention you can have some stuff signed there. 

If Punk is a bit of an introvert what is wrong with that? I would also not appreciate constant fan interaction. He is a private man and we need to learn to respect that. If you call him Phil wou put him at a disadvantage because you know his real name but he doesn't know yours. It's not a good way to make a connection with a wrestler.

CM Punk is not mad at anything. I'm sure he doesn't even care about the WWE or the WWE Universe anymore. I will ALWAYS respect him and be grateful to him for the fun memories he made for me. If I were to ever meet him, which would be hard as I'm not from the US, I would simply say "Thank you Punk".


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Alex said:


> Was he heel at the time?


If memory serves me, it was a few months before he won his first money in the bank. I'm pretty sure he was face at the time. It's not a big deal, I found it to be more amusing than anything else.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Top stalking.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



AyrshireBlue said:


> Never meet your heroes


That is so, so, so true. You always end up finding out they are a cunt. But it was already well known that CM Punk is a cunt.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Why on earth did you call him Phil, as if you know him :L that's the most dumbest thing ever. He's a stuck up asshole, I would never want to be associated or even talk to someone with a personality like Punk. He's a prick and he's been irrelevant ever since he left WWE. Let him enjoy the rest of his life as a nobody, because that's what he is without WWE... a nobody.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



KingofKings1281 said:


> If memory serves me, it was a few months before he won his first money in the bank. I'm pretty sure he was face at the time. It's not a big deal, I found it to be more amusing than anything else.


Just interested to see whether or not it was a reaction that could be categorized as being in character. Not that I'm in anyway advocating this approach to fans, it just might be somewhat of an explanation. Then again he has repeatedly come across as a bit of an asshole so who knows.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

It was intrusive, but you gotta remember he's a big name in a closed environment. The moment people start to realize who he is, he's gonna get swarmed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

*Sometimes it's best we never meet our heroes... Sorry it went that way for you but congrats on the experience anyway. It has to be the most surreal thing to turn around and see someone you are a huge fan of RIGHT THERE. 
*


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I don't think I have ever seen one guy hate his own fans as much as Punk does... those same fans that helped him get that WWE job. I've never been a big fan of his and that's because I thought he was a bit overrated in the ring and on the mic and it's funny how most of the stories that come out about him are all the same.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Protokletos said:


> I don't think he's exactly known for being Mr friendly.


Punk's just Tsundere =)


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*











> CM Punk @VintageCMPunk
> Recent picture: A fan ran into CM Punk at a Wrigley Cubs game on Wednesday.


But yeah, knew he was going to turn you down as soon as you called him Phil. :lol


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Cool encounter.

In these situations, I usually just talk to celebs like they're normal people like me cause pretty much they are. He was there to see the game so I'd have probably just said something about hockey to see if they'd respond.

It's just neat that you got to see them and they were doing pretty much normal stuff just like you.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

cool


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Well OP usually Punk it's like Dr.House a jerk you only appreciate if you pass regular time with him if not hes a unpleasant one time experience.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

:lmao "Hey Phil"


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Would have took what 10 seconds out of his day to probably make somebody else's? Massive Punk fan but stuff like that annoys me. Anyone who is giving OP shit would be annoyed if one of there heroes shot them down.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



NastyYaffa said:


> :lmao "Hey Phil"


I'd say "guess my favorite movie ever" and show him this.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

CM Cunt


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I always try to look at this from the other persons point of view, Punk seems to go to a lot of Blackhawks games. You know how much this probably happens, I can't really blame him for not wanting to do anything if he takes a picture with you then every wreslting fan around you is going to come up and ask for a picture.

Sure there are people like Daniel Bryan who seem to some what embrace it, but most people just want to be left alone. I'd say if anything the smirk he gave you was a good thing more like an, "thanks for not making a scene out of this.".

If I was a Patriots season ticket owner for example I'd get pissed off if every 2 seconds some person came up to me asking for a picture and an autograph, I'd just want to watch the damn game.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Maybe he thought you were being a dick by calling him Phil?

I can't blame him for not wanting photos, he's there in the middle of all those 'normal' people, if he took photos with everyone it'd take up a fair bit of time. Rather than take the odd one and people feel pissed off that he has took one with you and not them he just doesn't with anyone. 

Remember that he is there to watch the game, give the guy some respect rather than take pics of him when he clearly doesn't want them taken.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Daniel97 said:


> Would have took what 10 seconds out of his day to probably make somebody else's? Massive Punk fan but stuff like that annoys me. Anyone who is giving OP shit would be annoyed if one of there heroes shot them down.


Of course, but just don't call them by your real names.


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

If he ignored me I'd hit him with a steelchair... then I run away giggling like a schoolgirl.
But thats just me being me


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Perhaps he doesn't like strangers calling him by his first name :toomanykobes


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Phillip Jack Brooks has always been a douchebag to people that try to get a picture with him. This isn't really a surprise, but this thread will only get more entertaining if it doesn't get locked.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Ambroseguy said:


> Of course, but just don't call them by your real names.


Where I come from you call someone there name. He is in the public spotlight so he should understand his fans know his name.No two ways about it he is being a cock.

Just take the picture, make the kids day and go and watch the game. Simple


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I've heard of a few cases of people having less than positive experiences with him in person, i've never personally met him so I don't have a personal opinion on him. Sometimes people can approach wrestlers/celebs at bad times, I remember one saying he was trying to take a piss and someone asked him for an autograph.... although if what OP stated is correct I don't see any issue, unless he didn't like being called Phil?


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I think trying to approach celebs in general is kind of corny, but there's nothing wrong with calling a person by their real name. It's just one of the old "live the gimmick, brother!" carny things wrestlers have a stick up their ass about. 

I am a huge_ Frasier_ fan, and the character was on network TV for over 20 years before being retired in 2004. If I ever met Kelsey Grammer I would not go up to him and say, "Hey Frasier, what's going on? How's Niles?" because Frasier is a sitcom character he portrayed on television.

"CM Punk" is no different. It's a pro wrestling character which is now retired.

Most actors get offended when you refer to them by one of their character names because they are a real person beyond a role they portray(ed)...it's hilarious that pro wrestlers are the opposite in an era where kayfabe is pretty much dead. 

You don't see Adam Copeland getting upset when someone calls him by his real name. Then again, the name Adam Copeland is attached to a budding acting career independent of anything he did as a pro wrestler. Phil Brooks hasn't done much of anything outside pro wrestling, and the gigs he's gotten since retiring is due to his WWE fame. Maybe that has something to do with it. 





Jmacz said:


> I always try to look at this from the other persons point of view, Punk seems to go to a lot of Blackhawks games. You know how much this probably happens, I can't really blame him for not wanting to do anything if he takes a picture with you then every wreslting fan around you is going to come up and ask for a picture.
> 
> *Sure there are people like Daniel Bryan who seem to some what embrace it*, but most people just want to be left alone. I'd say if anything the smirk he gave you was a good thing more like an, "thanks for not making a scene out of this.".
> 
> If I was a Patriots season ticket owner for example I'd get pissed off if every 2 seconds some person came up to me asking for a picture and an autograph, I'd just want to watch the damn game.


On his WM doc, Daniel Bryan talks candidly about how it's uncomfortable when people approach him when he's doing his own thing outside of WWE (such as grocery shopping). 

He didn't come across as someone who embraced the attention.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Daniel97 said:


> Where I come from you call someone there name. He is in the public spotlight so he should understand his fans know his name.No two ways about it he is being a cock.
> 
> Just take the picture, make the kids day and go and watch the game. Simple


Very different world from Wrestlers to fans then it is from normal celebrities to fans. As celebrities, most go by their real name so it's not at all weird if for example you saw Brad Pitt and said 'Hey Brad, can I take a photo?' that's fine, it's his name that everyone knows.

WWE, you wouldn't walk up to Triple H and go 'Hey Paul Levesque, can I have an autograph' neither would you go 'Hey Phil, can I have an autograph' it becomes personal, like you know them behind the character which no one does. It's more polite to go 'Triple H/Punk/Kane etc. can I have an autograph?' from by saying that, you're asking from a fan to the wrestler. Saying their real name is too personal. You know their characters, not the person.


Edit: for the person who said about 'Sitcoms' once again their real name is presented in credits so it's completely different. When the camera rolls at the end, you don't see credits pop up with all the real names of the superstars. In WWE, you call them by what you know and thats their character... not their real name. Even if their name is the fucking Boogeyman, you call him by that name. Stop trying to work your way around it, it's disrespectful to call a wrestler by their real name.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

Is that AJ or Sarah Silverman?


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Should've said "hey ass hat" and hit him over the head with a trash can and started a hardcore brawl. 

Or he'd probably like "OMG aren't you that wrestler that fought John Cena??" "Do you know John Cena" "I love the Rock, do you know The Rock"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Jfc...if he said no or didn't say yes, you should have respected his wishes.
I don't much like the guy nor care for him, but everyone is entitled to at least a hint of privacy, especially when they specifically ask you not to conduct such an invasive thing.

It's like the celebrity equivalent of creepshots - don't do them.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Next you see him talk to him like this

"Hi mister, I know you, aren't you Daniel Bryan? the guy that main evented wrestlemania XXX? YES YES YES!"


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

That's creepy as hell..


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

lol you called him phil like you know him, i wouldnt want to give you a photo if i was him either.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Most people close to CM Punk and many of those that met him from 2005 to about 2009 would say he was cool as hell and would take pics with everybody, but from about 2011 onwards fame really got to his head among other things, I'm a massive Punk mark but even I would know to stay away from him in public and I'm just glad I met him back in 2008 when he was a clearly a different person and significantly more humble.


PS - There is a video of how many years ago Punk talks about how tried to get a handshake off Hogan and he got completely ignored, you'd think an experience like that would make him understand his fans more but apparently not.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Slicked back Punk is back!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:


You should start bring a toy WWE title with you to Blackhawks games and next time you see punk, wrap it around his waist.

Also, proceeding in taking several photos of him despite him saying no! :clap


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

SHould have offered to buy him a beer.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Arcturus said:


> Most people close to CM Punk and many of those that met him from 2005 to about 2009 would say he was cool as hell and would take pics with everybody


me and my friends met punk in 2006 the day before mania 22. he was outside the wwe hotel talking with everyone and talking with everyone. sad to hear to became dave batista


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Daniel97 said:


> Where I come from you call someone there name. He is in the public spotlight so he should understand his fans know his name.No two ways about it he is being a cock.
> 
> Just take the picture, make the kids day and go and watch the game. Simple


Wrestlers don't like being called by their real names. Do you know him as Phil? Or do you know him for being CM Punk?

If you do not know him in person then you shouldn't speak to him like you know him and call him Phil, call him CM Punk. 

It just comes across like you're a smark who knows his real name and is being a cock. 

Just because he is a celebrity doesn't mean he isn't allowed any privacy. 

I wouldn't walk up to someone and start harassing them for a photo like the OP did if I saw them in public(unless it is for like WM weekend). If he is out on a non WWE thing he should not be harassed by members of the public. Just let him live his life and enjoy the game FFS.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



validreasoning said:


> me and my friends met punk in 2006 the day before mania 22. he was outside the wwe hotel talking with everyone and talking with everyone. sad to hear to became dave batista


Yeah, outside the WWE hotel for Mania weekend. He is there for wrestling, and will interact with fans.

He was at a blackhawks game wanting to watch that, why can't people just leave him be and let him enjoy it instead of begging for fucking pictures and when he doesn't give any still take them anyway like a creep. 

It's the same as taking pics of Randy Orton in a walmart, what the fuck is wrong with people?! You don't walk up to non celebs and take pics of them, so why should celebs be any different?(obviously just mean when they are outside of WWE and just going about their normal lives)


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

A cm punk thread never disappoints.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I don't like approaching Wrestlers and rarely ever do if I see them, I saw Jeff Hardy in Orlando airport once and asked for an autograph because he's one of my all time favorites, he literally talked to me for like 20 mins about music and random shit pretty humble guy but I see where they get annoyed with it and it's why I don't do it. moral of my post ask wrestlers for pictures who use their real names haha


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

You call him Phil fpalm he says no and you still take a couple pictures of him fpalm. Then people wonder why Punk is sometime angry with some fans who approach him. Surprised this thread hasn't turned into an all out Punk hating one.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

With celebrities and pictures it's always 50/50. You catch them on a good day I'm sure they'll take a pic with you, catch them on a bad day or when they're busy or moody you'll probably get rejected. It's really that simple, you can't be bitter about it (which you don't seem to be). And I'm sure you snapping lots of creepy pictures and calling him Phil didn't help lol since that's usually meant to be disrespectful. There's also the possibility where if you stop and take one picture in a public setting like that then you'll get bombarded and have to take more with other fans. 

But yeah, Punk's pretty douchey anyway IRL he's admitted it too.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

At least the Blackhawks lost though :ti


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



KingofKings1281 said:


> I "met" him before he was ever WWE champion way back. I was a fan of his, and when he exited the building out of the main entrance to the parking garage, all I said was "Nice match punk." His reply? "Fuck off." All I could do was laugh.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Nice, I would sport a Duncan Keith Jersey too if I was rooting of the Blackhawks.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Should've ignored him and asked AJ for a pic.

See if he would've done this


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Fans calling wrestlers by their real name is the markiest thing in the world.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Weimer16 said:


> I think it's funny you ask him for a photo and he says no. So you proceed to take several photos of him anyways.


Except he didn't say no...


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Maybe he's adding "taking photographs with intrusive people that call me by my first name" to his straight edge lifestyle?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Threatening him with child abduction charges might have elicited your prefered response.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

If Punk wants privacy, he can sit in the owners box like other celebs do at sporting events. 

Oh wait, maybe Punk isn't a real celeb.

It's cool that he's a normal Joe. But it would be cooler if he was gracious.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I don't know, it's just not how I would have approached it. I don't know him as Phil Brooks so I would never go up to him and say 'Hey Phil', call me old fashioned. He's a touchy character about being bothered in his day to day life so I probably would have headed for Aj and then acted all surprised and happy to see punk. I'm not a starstruck type of person though, i've met lots of famous people in my day and never really wanted to have my photograph taken with them. 

I met a wrestler in my gym last year, will remain nameless, and was pretty happy that i didn't want a picture with him, we both looked like shit anyway lol. 

But yeah, some people just have different personalities and you approach them differently, not everyone has to be pleased to speak to strangers every day lol.


----------



## undisputed420champ (Jan 12, 2014)

A little off topic.... These people are millionaires and punk is wearing a knockoff jersey? Yea obvious knockoff: collar is fucked, the 2 on the back is sized wrong and puffy and the striping on the bottom is atrocious.... I'm sure the Chinese kid working for .10Â¢ a day sure appreciates your business.....Phil


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

1. You called him Phil, which probably turned him off right at the beginning.

2. You forgot to use the magic word "please".


----------



## RabidCrow (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I don't exactly understand what's so offensive of call him "phil", i means is his real name, if he don't like it, he should change it.

Seems a bit ridiculous to me.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



RabidCrow said:


> I don't exactly understand what's so offensive of call him "phil", i means is his real name, if he don't like it, he should change it.
> 
> Seems a bit ridiculous to me.


It's polite to introduce yourself. I'm sure there's nothing wrong with it after you say "Excuse me" and explain who the fuck you are. Even I'd be bothered by somebody I didn't know randomly coming up to me, calling me by my first name and acting like we knew each other.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

You should have just left him be and let him and AJ go about their day and enjoy the game once he said no to you're photo request, instead of doing that (the sensible thing); you just went ahead and took creepshots of him and his wife without their consent or knowledge...

That is disturbing as hell.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Damage Case said:


> It's polite to introduce yourself. I'm sure there's nothing wrong with it after you say "Excuse me" and explain who the fuck you are. Even I'd be bothered by somebody I didn't know randomly coming up to me, calling me by my first name and acting like we knew each other.


this.

calling wrestlers by their first name is very smarky.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

should of just talked to aj instead


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

My nephew got Orton's autograph once, he was pretty charmed cause my nephew went up to him and said 'Mr Orton, I'm a big fan could you please autograph my book for me',going overboard on the politeness cause i told him not to be shouting people over and be polite lol. I'm pissing myself but he was just grinning and in his book it reads 'to (my nephew) you're a champ from Mr Orton' lol. So he's down in my good books lol 

Politeness with people you don't know is always a great bet, because it goes far.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

You should've creeped up behind him and pulled up cult of personality real loud on your phone


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RabidCrow said:


> I don't exactly understand what's so offensive of call him "phil", i means is his real name, if he don't like it, he should change it.
> 
> Seems a bit ridiculous to me.


Lance Storm touched on this years back on his website. It's a respect thing. Fans know wrestlers as their ring name, not their real names. Would you approach the Undertaker and say "Hey Mark, can I get a picture?" Maybe if you're a marky douchebag.

Hell, he even said that a lot of wrestlers call other wrestlers by their ring name opposed to their real names, depending on how they're introduced. Just one of those things.

LOL at the pictures though.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

*It's the best you could have hoped for to be honest;

You should have just asked, if him & his little sister was having a good time at the game.*


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

LOL the reason CM Punk has such a bad attitude is because of his _straight edge_ lifestyle.... 

Seriously, the dude needs to chill and smoke a couple blunts of that good ganja and fucking RELAX. He's got TONS of money in the bank and a drop dead gorgeous wife. Dude has no reason to be acting all pissy pants everywhere he goes. There are people out there with way more serious problems than he has and these same people act a hell of a lot nicer in public.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> Well obviously I fucked that one up with calling him Phil but there's always other chances since I live 40 minutes from him. I have his address was thinking about writing a sincre letter to him and seeing if he would respond. Maybe send a check for $50 and see if he would sign something.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Please don't be serious.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Calling him Phil made you seem like a stalker. I doubt he'd have given you the picture even if you called him CM Punk though, so it hardly matters.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> Well obviously I fucked that one up with calling him Phil but there's always other chances since I live 40 minutes from him. I have his address was thinking about writing a sincre letter to him and seeing if he would respond. Maybe send a check for $50 and see if he would sign something.


Please don't do that....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

So love bites. You've gone from saying 'hey phil can i get a photograph' to 'hey phil I know where you live' 

yeah that goes down really well lol.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Phaedra said:


> So love bites. You've gone from saying 'hey phil can i get a photograph' to 'hey phil I know where you live'
> 
> yeah that goes down really well lol.


At least he's nice and considerate enough to not wake him while he's sleeping and always hides behind the bedroom door when "Phil" gets up in the middle of the night for a glass of water.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Phaedra said:


> So love bites. You've gone from saying 'hey phil can i get a photograph' to 'hey phil I know where you live'
> 
> yeah that goes down really well lol.


Yeah, goes down really well all the way to a civil suit for stalking.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Never ask a superstar for a picture in public places, only in autograph events.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Steiner Gate said:


> Finally, he got out the couch.


The Walking Dead must have not been showing that night.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Probably shouldn't have called him "Phil". Do you know him personally? Are you a friend of his? No. You know him as CM Punk, call him CM Punk.

Edit: Didn't read through the thread but it appears others have said this too, so that's good. Also, don't send him a letter, that's creepy as fuck.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Should've said Punk instead of Phil, he still owns the CM Punk name.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I'm shocked this hasn't turned into a bash CM Punk thread. I guess the D-bryan marks are asleep.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Tangerine said:


> I'm shocked this hasn't turned into a bash CM Punk thread. I guess the D-bryan marks are asleep.


Can you not like both?


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



HiddenFlaw said:


> should of just talked to aj instead



This, she probably would of at least responded!

Even if he didn't want to, he could of at least acknowledged him and said "not today" or something.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I guess The talking dead shouldn't had called him Phil when he was on the show since they don't know him at all.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Mindy_Macready said:


> I guess The talking dead shouldn't had called him Phil when he was on the show since they don't know him at all.


That was more of a professional thing, and I'm sure Punk agreed to it before they did it anyway.


----------



## Dirty Machine (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Mindy_Macready said:


> I guess The talking dead shouldn't had called him Phil when he was on the show since they don't know him at all.


Actually they do. Chris Hardwick is a close friend of Punk.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Can you not like both?


From what I've seen so far, no. Bryan smarks hate Punk because he's anything Bryan isn't. Bryan is loyal to the WWE, while Punk is independent. Bryan is overly kind to stranger, Punk doesn't take shit from anybody. Bryan is forced to retire, Punk has left on his own terms.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Tangerine said:


> From what I've seen so far, no. Bryan smarks hate Punk because he's anything Bryan isn't. Bryan is loyal to the WWE, while Punk is independent. Bryan is overly kind to stranger, Punk doesn't take shit from anybody. Bryan is *forced to retire*, Punk has left on his own terms.


What?... Bryan hasn't retired.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Tangerine said:


> From what I've seen so far, no. Bryan smarks hate Punk because he's anything Bryan isn't. Bryan is loyal to the WWE, while Punk is independent. Bryan is overly kind to stranger, Punk doesn't take shit from anybody. Bryan is forced to retire, Punk has left on his own terms.


Hey I'm a fan of both, then again I'm not a 1 wrestler mark or don't have top 5s and shit.


----------



## johnchampcena (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

What a dick.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Arcturus said:


> Most people close to CM Punk and many of those that met him from 2005 to about 2009 would say he was cool as hell and would take pics with everybody, but from about 2011 onwards fame really got to his head among other things, I'm a massive Punk mark but even I would know to stay away from him in public and I'm just glad I met him back in 2008 when he was a clearly a different person and significantly more humble.
> 
> 
> PS - There is a video of how many years ago Punk talks about how tried to get a handshake off Hogan and he got completely ignored, you'd think an experience like that would make him understand his fans more but apparently not.


Maybe because at a certain point, it goes from being cool to have a few people recognize you, and a feeling you want to please those people because how awesome it is, to being annoying, to being a downright pain in the ass. 

I'm sure you say to yourself "I would never act like that if I had fans who wanted pictures and autographs". But do it everyday for seven or eight years....and more and more times a day as your status grows, and then we'll talk.


----------



## johnchampcena (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

*CM Punk = Biggest ASSHOLE in the universe.
*
If it wasn't for the fans he wouldn't be rich and famous.

He shits on everyone, including you even as a fan.

You should have giving him the middlfefingers.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I hate this fucking celebrity worship culture we live in.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I bet all of these Punk marks defending him on here would feel different if they were treated like OP was after simply asking Punk for a picture. I can understand not wanting to take a picture but acting like the person doesn't even exist is unnecessary


----------



## nandy16 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

You should have aknowledged AJ and ignored him just to see his reaction.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Weimer16 said:


> I think it's funny you ask him for a photo and he says no. So you proceed to take several photos of him anyways.


Thats what I was thinking. This thread is funny.

I agree with the OP though, he should have just politely denied any pictures instead of ignoring. But then again.. everyone knows Punk is an asshole to his fans.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

He does sound like a bit of an asshole, he should've at least had the decency to say "no" in some way. It reminds me of a similar story when I saw Gene Simmons in the street before the Kiss concert started, I was very star struck and said "hey Gene please could I have a photo?" and he just walked away speaking to his security guard like I wasn't even there, so it happens and I know how it feels to have one of your heroes blank you out. Don't let it ruin his matches though as you are a fan and baring in mind it was his own personal time...


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

OP tried to troll "Phil" and it backfired on him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Damn that's still cool. I probably wouldn't have said anything knowing how he is lol.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Can you not like both?


I do :draper2


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Even Brock Lesnar at least acknowledges people and tells them no, doesn't he?

Obviously Punk doesn't appreciate being noticed in public by fans, but honestly it's expected when you go to a pro sporting event. Celebrities always get noticed at them, so if you don't like it - don't go to them. It can't bother him THAT much.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



OMGeno said:


> Even Brock Lesnar at least acknowledges people and tells them no, doesn't he?
> 
> Obviously Punk doesn't appreciate being noticed in public by fans, but honestly it's expected when you go to a pro sporting event. Celebrities always get noticed at them, so if you don't like it - don't go to them. It can't bother him THAT much.


Punk may or may not be an ass, I have no idea; I don't know him. But doesn't he have a right to the privacy of watching a damn hockey game with his wife without being hounded on by people?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

:haha classic punk

Don't think I would bother saying anything to him if I saw him in public, even though I'm a huge fan.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Big Punk fan here but AJ and Punk are probably the least friendly to fans of all in the wwe right now. Im happy Paige is super friendly and hope she continues to be as cool as she is. Oh and Go Isles.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Punk may or may not be an ass, I have no idea; I don't know him. But doesn't he have a right to the privacy of watching a damn hockey game with his wife without being hounded on by people?


I get it and it would piss me off too, but it's not going to happen and he knows that. If it bothers him that much, watch the game from home.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



islesfan13 said:


> Big Punk fan here but AJ and Punk are probably the least friendly to fans of all in the wwe right now. Im happy Paige is super friendly and hope she continues to be as cool as she is. Oh and Go Isles.


You have to mention Paige in every post you make don't you? fpalm

I wonder how you would react if you met her in real life? Actually I don't want to know...


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



OMGeno said:


> I get it and it would piss me off too, but it's not going to happen and he knows that. If it bothers him that much, watch the game from home.


agreed. or at least a private suite.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Tangerine said:


> You have to mention Paige in every post you make don't you? fpalm
> 
> I wonder how you would react if you met her in real life? Actually I don't want to know...


Just pointing out the complete opposite she is than punk. I would ask for a photo and an autograph and move on.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Punk may or may not be an ass, I have no idea; I don't know him. But doesn't he have a right to the privacy of watching a damn hockey game with his wife without being hounded on by people?


Of course, but he still should atleast acknowledge the fan. tell him Im honored you are a fan but today I want to keep it on the down low and just enjoy hockey. Just be a little more polite to the fans that have supported him from the beginning of his career.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Nice way to treat the people that made you who you are. The "oh he must get hounded all the time", OP even said he was the only one who just said 'Hey Phil'.

He's always been an emotional dick.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

its been covered numerous times Punk isn't the friendliest guy to interact with being a hardcore Punk fan i thought you would known this op...that being said i don't despite the guy for having that trait its just some guys go beyond the line of duty to meet the people that support them while others just rather be to themselves and could care less


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

He's got something up his rear end... I mean I get where he's coming from with a random person calling him "Phil", but you can tell the guy seems to have a problem with everything anyone does. People in his spot being a public figure who has made his money in front of crowds and by people buying his merchandise need to understand you're going to get noticed... just have a non douche way to handle it when it happens. He could easily keep the stick up his rear end like he wants and just say "not now", and go on. 

Yet, people continue to chant the guys name all the time when he doesn't even remotely give a _ _ ck... The guy literally walked away from everyone and it really is an F U to do it like that.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



islesfan13 said:


> Of course, but he still should atleast acknowledge the fan. tell him Im honored you are a fan but today I want to keep it on the down low and just enjoy hockey. Just be a little more polite to the fans that have supported him from the beginning of his career.


Fair enough point, through in honesty you never know if Punk was having a bad day that day or what not and just didn't want to be bothered; or worried that he would just get hounded with questions about whether he's coming back. There is a whole number of reasons he could have blown off the OP and didn't even acknowledge him.

Just something to take note of, not even acknowledging the question with a simple 
no or no sorry" is pretty rude; but he may have had his reasons.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

1. What food did they buy?
2. The name and number on that Duncan Keith jersey look sketchy to me. A guy with his money should have an authentic.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Yeah, I don't referring to Punk by his real name was the best idea. Perhaps if you referred to him by his ring name he would've reacted differently. 

That's my guess, anyway. I've never met him in real life.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!

Have you informed the press?

:ti

CM who?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

The thing is about all this, those who are knocking the guy here chances are 99% of you would have done the same, there is nothing wrong with what the OP did, maybe the Phil thing but so what, the OP's intentions were in regards to not being sure whether to call him Punk (the name he may hate at the moment) or his real name (the name he doesn't want you to call him), not only that, you can throw out all the time 'Oh it's annoying people coming up and asking for pictures', but when you sign that dotted line for the job you're about to do you know what comes with it, you can't complain about it, that's what it is and you can't complain when someone just wants to say hello, he's probably a big fan of someone too and has marked out in the past, as has everyone over someone at some point, it's these people's one off chance in a lifetime and when someone admires you it's flattering, it takes two mins to say hello and shake someone's hand, you don't have to have a picture if you don't want but you could at least smile, say hello, acknowledge them or something and just say 'Don't be taking a picture please', most fans would actually respect that and say ok, they do, you only hear about the one's who don't on the rarity because those who do give the respect (which is most people), you don't talk about because there is nothing to talk about, so you don't hear about it.

Punk took on this job, and I'm not knocking the guy, as I like CM Punk,, but he took the job on and it doesn't go away just because you walk away, he knows that, you know that and I know that, it's the responsibility that comes with it and there is a thing called respect too, from the person who is approaching and the person themselves, mutual respect.

The calling him Phil thing, I get it, it probably is a little weird for him as it is like talking to him like he's a friend, but I don't think it would have made much difference to be honest and maybe if you do see him around again, just apologise for this and he'll probably be ok with you in regards to it anyway, I wouldn't write the letter or anything, because that will come across a bit stalkerish, just wait to see if you see him around again with him being near by ... and then just approach him and say something, if he acts like an ass then, then sod him ... but chances are he'll be alright, he probably just felt rushed and busy there too, maybe didn't want much attention around him either so this also could have been the reason he acknowledged the way that he did, it's probably not even personal.

I know people shit on Punk quite a lot for his attitude etc.. but he's probably not all that bad, I think he's just been in a place where he's been so pissed off with things professionally, that it all reminds him of this when he's recognised for the thing he's pissed off about, that's no excuse, he should acknowledge the person, but at the same time, it's probably a case of this really and he's probably also expecting you to say 'Are you coming back' ... which loads of people probably say to him, again, no excuse, but I wouldn't take it personal.

Just wait until you see him around again, if you do and if so then speak to him and just say sorry and how you felt, he'll probably laugh and be alright about it saying it's ok etc.. he's not that bad, surely lol


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Perhaps he was waiting for you to start chanting.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Gaz said:


> Yeah, I don't referring to Punk by his real name was the best idea. Perhaps if you referred to him by his ring name he would've reacted differently.
> 
> That's my guess, anyway. I've never met him in real life.


Do People honestly think he was mad because he was called by his real name? The guy doesn't even want to be referred to as cm Punk anymore. If anything he would be happy about that.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



islesfan13 said:


> Do People honestly think he was mad because he was called by his real name? The guy doesn't even want to be referred to as cm Punk anymore. If anything he would be happy about that.


Punk said in a interview that he hates people calling him by his real name because they act like they know him personally, so yeah I would say he was offended by it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Punk said in a interview that he hates people calling him by his real name because they act like they know him personally, so yeah I would say he was offended by it.


I didn't know that. Disregard last post.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I think it's cute that he shows up to an arena with 19,000 people on a regular basis with his wife who is watched by millions of people every week and expects not to get noticed or spoken to by fans. Get over yourself, Phil.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I'm of the belief that famous people don't owe you a damn thing in private life. And I don't agree with the usual counter argument of, oh well we helped make them famous so yes they do. No, they don't. Not in private life, in my opinion. At a sanctioned public event, yes, they do. That's a different story. But he's not at a sanctioned event, and won't be anymore. Now he's just a private citizen, and it's his choice not to do a picture or an autograph or even acknowledge every person who comes up to him. Yes, it's true he would not be viewed as nasty or as dickish if he did acknowledge the people, but it's his choice as a now private citizen not to, and I have no issue with that.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Punk should just do what Brock did if he hates shit so much, I'm sure he can afford NHL center ice


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Coulda been worse, Lesnar probably just F-5's you right there in the line


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Weimer16 said:


> I think it's funny you ask him for a photo and he says no. So you proceed to take several photos of him anyways.


OP ribbed Punk.

OP>Punk.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Why would you call him Phil :jordan4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

*So you didn't want to seem like a crazy fan, but you took several creepy pictures after getting rejected unk2*


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

You did two things wrong, OP.

You called him Phil and you "bothered" him while he was with his wife. 

He's still an asshole either way.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Calling him Phil definitely didn't help your situation lol

But it's been well-known that Punk is quite the asshole. Even his friends say it in interviews, so I expect no less. It's better to approach him with the mindset that he's just gonna be a prick, to be honest.

But this mindset people have that sets Punk on such a pedestal to the point where people are not worthy to approach him and ask for a picture is just cringeworthy. There's no harm in asking for a picture. I'm sure celebs get annoyed of it a whole lot, but fans will be fans.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

At least he grew his beard back. 

Also, I wouldn't call a wrestler by their real name since I know that "annoys" a lot of them in real life, but I personally don't see why it should be an issue in this day and age. Kayfabe is long dead and these people are merely playing characters, so maybe it's time the wrestlers stop acting like marks themselves where they pretend like they're actually the character that they play on-screen.


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe it's the fact that you called him Phil, he may have not liked that ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Coulda been worse, Lesnar probably just F-5's you right there in the line


Nah Brock is a cool guy. I ran into him and Sable once at an airport and talked to him/got a photo.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

this thread = okay

OP, don't be a weirdo. you can act like you weren't, but your responses in this thread belie that. (taking pictures of them anyway also doesn't really help you out there, especially that pic of AJ). you were being a weirdo with your mindset that you're entitled to shoulder your way into someone's life and ask something of them "because they're famous and i'm a huge fan!!!"


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

sharkboy22 said:


> OP ribbed Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> OP>Punk.



 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Now I know don't call him by real name if I ever see him at a Hawks game again ;( 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Typical CM Punk. Alienating fans and making them walk on eggshells. I love him as a performer, but he has a shit-tier personality.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

I'll still be a fan but not I feel bad not knowing he didn't like being called Phil. I don't listen to interviews or shit like that. I'll try again one day just cool they were right next to me 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

You called him Phil. I'd have ignored you too.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> I'll still be a fan but not I feel bad not knowing he didn't like being called Phil. I don't listen to interviews or shit like that. I'll try again one day just cool they were right next to me
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hopefully you can take some more pictures without his knowledge then post them online.


----------



## heyiamderek (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Does it make you feel like you're his best buddy when you call him his real name? How smart.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

You got a little crazy with the photo taking there OP.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Arsehole in being arsehole shocker.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I tend to not bother pro wrestlers outside of a pro wrestling environment. Saw Luke Harper at my baggage claim for WM30.. was standing right next to him at the rental car pick up as well, but I didn't say a word to him. I respect their personal time. At the most I'll say "hi" and keep it moving. 

I don't get the obsession with Punk though. I was a major fan of his during his WWE run but the way he just quit like that is BS and he's not deserving of any attention from fans. Although he'd save himself a ton of grief by just releasing an official statement. Even on YouTube or something. It's not that hard to communicate this type of shit. 

But, this is beating a dead horse.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> I'll still be a fan but not I feel bad not knowing he didn't like being called Phil. I don't listen to interviews or shit like that. I'll try again one day just cool they were right next to me
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's just good that you now know how offensive it was to refer to him by his given name. Next time you see him you'll know to call him His Majesty CM Punk, while of course walking towards him on your knees. Also, make sure that you keep your head down and don't make direct eye contact with him, since looking him in the eye would mean that you're both of equal status, and would certainly cause him to ignore your pleas to take a photo together.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



wacka said:


> Not a fan of Punk, but he doesn't owe the fans anything IMO. Ppl paid money to see him perform and he performed to entertain the fans. That's how it is, he aint working anymore and he probably just wants to have a normal life without anyone bothering him.


Well, the deal is that he wanted to be the face of the company, but behavior like this is why he never was face of the company material.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Was it really necessary to take pictures of them eating? let them enjoy their food for Christ sakes.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

He may not have done it because you called him Phil. Wrestlers take that shit personally. Plus, he's always been hit or miss with fans anyway and now he's not obligated anymore to do so, realistically.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

You should have ran up to him and been like


OMG ARE YOU EVER COMING BACK TO RAW? AND AJ WHAT ABOUT THE PAIGE THING? OMG OMG OMG!


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Yeah, I didn't have the best experience with him about 3 years ago either.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



rocknblues81 said:


> Well, the deal is that he wanted to be the face of the company, but behavior like this is why he never was face of the company material.


Fucking exactly. You can't be the true face of the company and be a douche nozzle to fans. You can be the CHAMP but that's different than being THE FACE. Cena is 100% the face of the company and as much as I hate his character, he's the best company man you can ask for. Punk has his appeal and his audience, true, but when it comes to stuff off-camera, he's a fucking jerk. That's who he is though. That's fine. 

But that's also why he was overshadowed for 75% of his title run by Cena. Cena lives, breathes, and bleeds WWE. Again, I hate Cena's character, but there's a reason why he's been on top this long and Punk was never in that same position.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I've seen some photos of him and fans when he is alone. But this is like the 4th or 5th time I've heard about him not being very nice when he's out with AJ. So, I wouldn't bother him when he is with her. It's obvious he wants to be left alone when out and about with her. 

I bet you she'd have done a photo though if you asked. You didn't have to take the creeper zoom in shot of her standing in the corner .


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

It's not like the guy walked up to Punk's front door, he was at a hockey game with literally thousands and thousands of people. I don't think Punk HAS to take pics with every fan he meets, but I guess being decent is just too much to ask?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Shouldn't have called him Phil :kobe5



evilshade said:


> Thats so disrespectful... he might as spit on the wwe if hes gonna go out to an nfl game like that aftet walking out. Feel so bad for Trips. They were so supposed to work a programe together.


Conformation you're a troll. Goody.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Op is fucking insane.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

What an arsehole, trying to spend some quality time with his wife.

You taking creepy, stalker photos of the back of him probably didn't help either.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

And you're surprised why?! Punk has always been like that and I don't think that's gonna change, at least not any time soon.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Poppin' Fresh said:


> What an arsehole, trying to spend some quality time with his wife.
> 
> You taking creepy, stalker photos of the back of him probably didn't help either.


What does Punk expect? All celebrities get hassled by the public if they choose to go to those types of sporting events. 

Punk is a dick though in general so people are better off not asking if they don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

You basically did the photo equivalent of raping him OP. You wanted a photo, he was trying to enjoy being out with his wife, and wasn't interested, but you went ahead and raw dogged him without lube anyway. And now you are going to write a heartfelt letter to his house, which will only disturb him further. It's perverse bullshit like this that made him into the Cm Cunt he is today.

Incredibly bizarre and creepy behavior. I honestly think you need counseling, guy.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Poppin' Fresh said:


> What an arsehole, trying to spend some quality time with his wife.
> 
> You taking creepy, stalker photos of the back of him probably didn't help either.


I'm pretty sure he didn't take any pictures until after Punk ignored his request. Like would it really have been so horrible for Punk to just say "no, sorry - just not in the mood"? instead of being an asshole and ignoring him completely? Punk is in a VERY PUBLIC place, he probably gets creeper pictures taken of him every time he's at the games and being a "celebrity", it's to be expected. He wanted to be a WWE Superstar, comes with the territory, dude.


----------



## Bernas24 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

He's stated multiple times he doesn't like being called ''Phil'' by fans, as that's too personal for people he doesn't know. Maybe that was it lol.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

The Blackhawks fucking suck. Toews is overrated, the team is just shit.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

sexy af


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

:ti

lol at people callin' OP a stalker... hey the only thing he did was taking pics of his favorite wrestler. 
Big mistake he called him " phil " but some Punk fans should stop actin like he is whitney houston in the bodyguard, " he doesn't like to bothered by fans"... fuck this shit, if he didn' want his life all he had to do is buy a suit and asking to working at some office and not being on of the top wrestler of the 2000's. 

BTW did you ask something to Mrs Brooks? probably the same kind of douche when the camera don't roll..


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

You all need to fucking relax you haters. I'm sorry that I was a little star struck and took Some pictures of someone I am a huge fan of. I had no idea he didn't like being called Phil I thought it was the polite thing to do. But no I fucked up and called him Phil but it's done and over with. I love Aj and wish I would've said something to her but hey I know they are trying to enjoy the game but it's one of those things where they gotta expect it in public. So I love punk and Aj and got a little star struck it's happens to 98% of people out there when they see someone they idolize especially 2 feet next to them. 

All you people saying I'm crazy or need counseling you guys are the ones that most likely fucked up doing the same thing or the ones that would do it also. Quit flaming people that got star struck and just wanted to tell people because THEY think it's cool. I didn't annoy punk after I asked for a picture so it's
Not like I hassled him. He didn't say no or shake his head or anything so fuck you haters!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



paqman said:


> Fucking exactly. You can't be the true face of the company and be a douche nozzle to fans. You can be the CHAMP but that's different than being THE FACE. Cena is 100% the face of the company and as much as I hate his character, he's the best company man you can ask for. Punk has his appeal and his audience, true, but when it comes to stuff off-camera, he's a fucking jerk. That's who he is though. That's fine.
> 
> But that's also why he was overshadowed for 75% of his title run by Cena. Cena lives, breathes, and bleeds WWE. Again, I hate Cena's character, but there's a reason why he's been on top this long and Punk was never in that same position.


Punk should be a douche to fans, because honestly 95% of wrestling fans are obsessive douches.



LoveBites said:


> You all need to fucking relax you haters. I'm sorry that I was a little star struck and took Some pictures of someone I am a huge fan of. I had no idea he didn't like being called Phil I thought it was the polite thing to do. But no I fucked up and called him Phil but it's done and over with. I love Aj and wish I would've said something to her but hey I know they are trying to enjoy the game but it's one of those things where they gotta expect it in public. So I love punk and Aj and got a little star struck it's happens to 98% of people out there when they see someone they idolize especially 2 feet next to them.
> 
> All you people saying I'm crazy or need counseling you guys are the ones that most likely fucked up doing the same thing or the ones that would do it also. Quit flaming people that got star struck and just wanted to tell people because THEY think it's cool. I didn't annoy punk after I asked for a picture so it's
> Not like I hassled him. He didn't say no or shake his head or anything so fuck you haters!!!
> ...


Not everyone would get star struck like you. He's just a random person.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Punk is like the only guy I'm okay with being an asshole.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Bernas24 said:


> He's stated multiple times he doesn't like being called ''Phil'' by fans, as that's too personal for people he doesn't know. Maybe that was it lol.



I didn't know that otherwise I would've said punk not Phil. It was the heat of the moment. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> The Blackhawks fucking suck. Toews is overrated, the team is just shit.



As a Penguins fan from about an hour outside of Toronto :lol


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Punk should be a douche to fans, because honestly 95% of wrestling fans are obsessive douches.
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone would get star struck like you. He's just a random person.



I understand that but a lot of people would especially being ten minutes before that me and my girl were saying wouldn't it be cool if we saw them at the Hawks game then bam right next to us 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



BornBad said:


> lol at people callin' OP a stalker... hey the only thing he did was taking pics of his favorite wrestler.
> Big mistake he called him " phil " but some Punk fans should stop actin like he is whitney houston in the bodyguard, " he doesn't like to bothered by fans"... fuck this shit, if he didn' want his life all he had to do is buy a suit and asking to working at some office and not being on of the top wrestler of the 2000's.
> 
> BTW did you ask something to Mrs Brooks? probably the same kind of douche when the camera don't roll..


The OP took creep shoots of both AJ and Punk without their consent or permission (not to mention the fact that he said he was going to send a letter and 50$ in cash to Punk as a apology), that is the definition of fucking creepy right there man; maybe not stalkerish but still fucking creepy.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> The OP took creep shoots of both AJ and Punk without their consent or permission (not to mention the fact that he said he was going to send a letter and 50$ in cash to Punk as a apology), that is the definition of fucking creepy right there man; maybe not stalkerish but still fucking creepy.



I said MAYBE I was going to do that. God people lighten the fuck up


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

How the fuck does Chicago loose to Calgary?.. Fucking Calgary, one of the worst teams in the league.

Bad game for you Hawk fans to go to.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



HBK 3:16 said:


> The OP took creep shoots of both AJ and Punk without their consent or permission (not to mention the fact that he said he was going to send a letter and 50$ in cash to Punk as a apology), that is the definition of fucking creepy right there man; maybe not stalkerish but still fucking creepy.


No, the definition of creepy is that kid who took a picture of Orton washing his hands in a public restroom. Punk is famous and he was at a sporting event with thousands of people, it fucking happens, A LOT.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> I said MAYBE I was going to do that. God people lighten the fuck up
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The fact that you even had the thought of something so insane doesn't say great things about your judgment.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

OMGeno said:


> No, the definition of creepy is that kid who took a picture of Orton washing his hands in a public restroom. Punk is famous and he was at a sporting event with thousands of people, it fucking happens, A LOT.



Exactly I remember that pic 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



OMGeno said:


> No, the definition of creepy is that kid who took a picture of Orton washing his hands in a public restroom. Punk is famous and he was at a sporting event with thousands of people, it fucking happens, A LOT.


Both situations are fucking creepy as hell, you don't take shoots of people like that without their consent or permission; famous or not. Privacy is privacy and you should always respect that.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



OMGeno said:


> No, the definition of creepy is that kid who took a picture of Orton washing his hands in a public restroom. Punk is famous and he was at a sporting event with thousands of people, it fucking happens, A LOT.


Yes it happens a lot, but that doesn't make it less creepy.. Taking pictures of anybody in public without them knowing is always creepy, doesn't matter if they're famous or not.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



OMGeno said:


> *I'm pretty sure he didn't take any pictures until after Punk ignored his request. Like would it really have been so horrible for Punk to just say "no, sorry - just not in the mood"? instead of being an asshole and ignoring him completely?* Punk is in a VERY PUBLIC place, he probably gets creeper pictures taken of him every time he's at the games and being a "celebrity", it's to be expected. He wanted to be a WWE Superstar, comes with the territory, dude.


I think the reason Punk completely ignored him and just gave him a "smirk" as the OP says is because he started off calling him Phil. We know, and wrestlers know that when a wrestling fan uses your real name they're just being smarky assholes. People say their first name to intentionally disrespect them so Punk was probably like, "Wtf? fuck this guy!" lol. Rarely will you see people who call Rock "Dwayne" follow it up with something positive. They do it just to be smarky and make fun of them. Same with people here who call Punk "Phil" or AJ "April" or HHH "Paul" or Batista "Dave". I could be wrong though, but I think that's why he ignored him instead of responding.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> Exactly I remember that pic
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Stop trying to deflect everything off of yourself. Realize that you are wrong and owe Punk (or Phil as you call him) and AJ an apology.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

LoveHateWWE said:


> I think the reason Punk completely ignored him and just gave him a "smirk" as the OP says is because he started off calling him Phil. We know, and wrestlers know that when a wrestling fan uses your real name they're just being smarky assholes. People say their first to intentionally disrespect them so Punk was probably like, "Wtf? fuck this guy!" lol. Rarely will you see people who call Rock "Dwayne" follow it up with something positive. They do it just to be smarky and make fun of them. Same with people here who call Punk "Phil" or AJ "April" or HHH "Paul" or Batista "Dave". I could be wrong though, but I think that's why he ignored him instead of responding.



I totally understand that's probably it. I just didn't think he would want to be called punk anymore. But whatever. It was just cool to see him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

CM Chump said:


> Stop trying to deflect everything off of yourself. Realize that you are wrong and owe Punk (or Phil as you call him) and AJ an apology.



Yeah I know. Hopefully one day I can say sorry. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I just hope you didn't ruin the game for them.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Calling him "Phil" is strike one, right there.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

CM Chump said:


> I just hope you didn't ruin the game for them.



I hope so also. I feel bad for doing what I did and wish I would've said punk or Aj but it was till cool and just I'm sure he gets it 50 times a day. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

You should ring his doorbell and say sorry face to face. It's far more personable that way, and who knows, maybe you guys will even be friends.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

CM Chump said:


> You should ring his doorbell and say sorry face to face. It's far more personable that way.



Yeah I would get lots of shit for that. Not that creepy 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

It's less creepy than anonymously sending him stuff. Maybe he will apologize and say he was having a bad day.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

OP is getting as much hate as Batista when he returned to the WWE.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Did Punk sued Blackhawks website too...


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Not long ago somebody posted a picture of Lesnar & Sable and a story about being on the beach and Lesnar yelling "NO FUCKING PICTURES", so OP took a pic anyways. Didn't see a bunch of butthurt posts about Lesnar's privacy being invaded. Weird :draper2


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



CM Chump said:


> I just hope you didn't ruin the game for them.


I'm sure the Hawks getting their ass kicked by the Calgary Flames ruined the game for him.. Nobody expected them to loose to the shitty ass Flames.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the only appropriate thing you could've said to him is "We miss you Punk" and that's it. Knowing his attitude with fans, he probably wouldn't give a crap, but that's still the less annoying approach. 

Man, I do miss him.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> I'm sure the Hawks getting their ass kicked by the Calgary Flames ruined the game for him.. Nobody expected them to loose to the shitty ass Flames.



Exactly 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## nkjimipink (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Whos gives a fuck???


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveHateWWE said:


> I think the reason Punk completely ignored him and just gave him a "smirk" as the OP says is because he started off calling him Phil. We know, and wrestlers know that when a wrestling fan uses your real name they're just being smarky assholes. People say their first to intentionally disrespect them so Punk was probably like, "Wtf? fuck this guy!" lol. Rarely will you see people who call Rock "Dwayne" follow it up with something positive. They do it just to be smarky and make fun of them. Same with people here who call Punk "Phil" or AJ "April" or HHH "Paul" or Batista "Dave". I could be wrong though, but I think that's why he ignored him instead of responding.


It's a strange world when calling someone by their real names instead of the names of their fictional characters is considered to be "making fun of them." I know this has long been a tradition in wrestling, but if I'm meeting the real person and not the fictional character, why shouldn't people call them by their real name? 

Also, to the OP: Feeling you have to apologize is a bit absurd. If you had apologized right then and there, that'd be one thing, but feeling you have to go out of your way to make sure Punk knows you're sorry is going overboard. I assure you he wasn't deeply offended and has probably already forgotten about this.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

nkjimipink said:


> Whos gives a fuck???



Apparently me and lots of other people 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Anyone who is talking shit to OP for this: You guys need to realize that celebrities aren't some Demi God like beings that deserve to be dealt with care and what not. 

Punk is a human like everyone else. There are tonnes of celebs out there who always take pictures and say hi to their fans no matter what. And if they don't "like it" then they better f*cking do it. Being popular among your fans it essential for the success of a famous person. It's your job to keep the fans happy. 

Point is, celebs like punk, when they earn a bit of money and fame they think they're above everyone. They lose their bearings.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

That whole candid photo op thing is creepy.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I don't particularly know if it was because OP called him Phil. He quit wrestling so I assume he doesn't want to be that other name. I think he just didn't want to take the picture.


LoveBites said:


> is that how he always has been?


No offense, but how are you a fan of his and you didn't know? You should have asked AJ Lee.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Shamans said:


> Anyone who is talking shit to OP for this: You guys need to realize that celebrities aren't some Demi God like beings that deserve to be dealt with care and what not.
> 
> Punk is a human like everyone else. There are tonnes of celebs out there who always take pictures and say hi to their fans no matter what. And if they don't "like it" then they better f*cking do it. Being popular among your fans it essential for the success of a famous person. It's your job to keep the fans happy.
> 
> Point is, celebs like punk, when they earn a bit of money and fame they think they're above everyone. They lose their bearings.


It's not his job to keep his fans happy.. Punk knows his fans will support him regardless if he gives a shit about them or not.

Punk is not trying to be a successful famous person. As you can tell, he's trying to get away from all the fame, but the fans won't let him.. Punk has been successful, now he's trying to move on from all that.


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Kevin Lockard said:


> It's a strange world when calling someone by their real names instead of the names of their fictional characters is considered to be "making fun of them." I know this has long been a tradition in wrestling, but if I'm meeting the real person and not the fictional character, why shouldn't people call them by their real name?


Hey, I agree, especially in this day and age where kayfabe is dead. But when wrestling fans (smarks) do it it's almost always purposely meant as an insult and wrestlers know it too so I can't really blame them. You see their first name used on this forum it's usually followed by and insult or something funny. Doesn't really apply to other celebs though.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

samizayn said:


> No offense, but how are you a fan of his and you didn't know? You should have asked AJ Lee.



Because I dont watch interviews and stuff so I don't know. And I wish I would've said hi to her I have an Aj phone case and wristband I love her lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CMPunk1993 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Weimer16 said:


> I think it's funny you ask him for a photo and he says no. So you proceed to take several photos of him anyways.



ajaj so truth


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

OMIGAWD CM Punk went to a place and did a thing with a person?

That means he's coming back to main event Wrestlemania 31!


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

You gotta just chill and don't react like a fanboy when you meet these dudes. For example, bray Wyatt was at my gym, I was at the locker room sink at the same time as him and instead of saying, "hey windham! Can I get a picture?" 

I looked over and said, "you guys tore the house down at survivor series last night. I was there."

He laughed, and said, "thank you brother."

Then we talked about lifting and training for a little bit and I walked out. Didn't ask for anything, just had a normal convo with him like I would with anyone else.

If you said something like that. Maybe not, "you tore the house down," bc he hasn't wrestled in a while. But said, I'm a big fan, what do you think the outcomes gonna be tonight?

He might've acknowledged you more, and talked to you. 

Shouting "hey Phil." Would put any of them off. Lol.

I've met a lot of these guys, they just want to be treated normal, even though they're used to fanboys.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

And....ppl say he doesn't draw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Can't say it's surprising since he lives in Chicago and is a Blackhawks fan. :shrug


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

You don't owe him an apology. Sounds like he was a douche-bag, all he had to say was 'not today, sorry'. If I were you I would've asked him what it was like to headline Wrestlemania.


----------



## LOL-ins (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

OP should of said "So them blackhawks huh?" and pretended you didn't know who he was and was just trying to be that random social blackhawks fan. He'd just think your some random blackhawks fan talking to another fan and you would of talked a little. You fanboy'd too much.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Been funny if someone recognized AJ and not CM, got so excited he hugged her picking her up and spinning around like she's a gift on his birthday.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



They LIVE said:


> I think trying to approach celebs in general is kind of corny, but there's nothing wrong with calling a person by their real name. It's just one of the old "live the gimmick, brother!" carny things wrestlers have a stick up their ass about.
> 
> I am a huge_ Frasier_ fan, and the character was on network TV for over 20 years before being retired in 2004. If I ever met Kelsey Grammer I would not go up to him and say, "Hey Frasier, what's going on? How's Niles?" because Frasier is a sitcom character he portrayed on television.
> 
> ...


That's why I said somewhat, to me it sounded more like he feels awkward that people look up to him so much and he just doesn't understand it. I'm sure he get's annoyed by it to, but he seems to be far more open to people coming up to him than most.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Kevin Lockard said:


> It's a strange world when calling someone by their real names instead of the names of their fictional characters is considered to be "making fun of them." I know this has long been a tradition in wrestling, but if I'm meeting the real person and not the fictional character, why shouldn't people call them by their real name?
> 
> Also, to the OP: Feeling you have to apologize is a bit absurd. If you had apologized right then and there, that'd be one thing, but feeling you have to go out of your way to make sure Punk knows you're sorry is going overboard. I assure you he wasn't deeply offended and has probably already forgotten about this.


I've known Daniel Bryan as Bryan Danielson the wrestler for a long time, but when I met him at WM28, I called him Daniel Bryan. I felt stupid, but at the same time, I didn't want to be a smark ass loser and call him Bryan just to buck the system. 

It's kind of like meeting a rapper. You call them by their stage names if you just randomly see them. I'd be more inclined to say "Yo, Eminem, huge fan" than "Yo, MARSHALL, huge fan". I'm sure he wouldn't mind either, since he's had albums named after his real name, but Punk has NEVER gone by Phil professionally at all. He's CM Punk. Just because you know how to look him up on Wikipedia doesn't make you smart as hell. I'm not going to fucking go up to Undertaker and call him Mark. Are you serious? I'd fear for my life lmfao.


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

What a dick. He gets the worst "long title reign" of all time and suddenly he thinks he's Robert Downey Jr. or something. 

Also, lol @ the Punk apologists saying "m-m-m-maybe it was because you called him Phil". Didn't he said he doesn't like to be associated with wrestling anymore? which is odd considering he doesn't have anything going for him outside of wrestling unlike Batista or The Rock.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Fame went to his head now he doesn't want it


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

You would think someone who doesn't like to stay in Kayfabe would appreciate being called Phil.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

I don't think fans will ever understand what it's like, to have complete strangers (who could be complete lunatics) coming up to them all the time and trying to get close. 

I don't blame him for ignoring you. He's entitled to his privacy. Especially when he's just trying to enjoy a date with his GF.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LoveBites said:


> Because I dont watch interviews and stuff so I don't know. And I wish I would've said hi to her I have an Aj phone case and wristband I love her lol


I'm not talking about interviews, that's what he's like when he's being paid to act professionally. I'm talking about doing the most basic search of "meeting CM Punk experience" or whatever. Even me as a person that's never gone out of their way to look for these, there are so many first hand accounts I've read of CM Punk just being all around shitty to fans. You take them with a pinch of salt because the internet is what it is, but there comes a point where it becomes obvious that bad experiences with him are the rule, not the exception.


JamesCurtis24 said:


> I don't think fans will ever understand what it's like, to have complete strangers (who could be complete lunatics) coming up to them all the time and trying to get close.
> 
> I don't blame him for ignoring you. He's entitled to his privacy. Especially when he's just trying to enjoy a date with his GF.


His wife?

Of course we'll probably never be in his position, but the fact is there are so many guys who have had to go through that and worse, yet we never hear bad stories or hardly any bad stories about them. Punk is the odd one out, it's his issue.


----------



## TheCh0sen0ne (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> I don't think fans will ever understand what it's like, to have complete strangers (who could be complete lunatics) coming up to them all the time and trying to get close.
> 
> I don't blame him for ignoring you. He's entitled to his privacy. Especially when he's just trying to enjoy a date with his GF.


They don't understand it and think they are justified. I'm have a couple of friends that played in the NFL and one family member by marriage. We would be out doing something having a conversation and people would contiguously come up and ask for autographs or pictures. But there are benefits to having friends like that. If it was a group of chicks there was no ugly friend.


----------



## TheCh0sen0ne (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



samizayn said:


> I'm not talking about interviews, that's what he's like when he's being paid to act professionally. I'm talking about doing the most basic search of "meeting CM Punk experience" or whatever. Even me as a person that's never gone out of their way to look for these, there are so many first hand accounts I've read of CM Punk just being all around shitty to fans. You take them with a pinch of salt because the internet is what it is, but there comes a point where it becomes obvious that bad experiences with him are the rule, not the exception.
> 
> 
> His wife?
> ...


I would save the guy in your profile pic is worse. But he has been a dick since Univ of Minnesota days.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



paqman said:


> I'm not going to fucking go up to Undertaker and call him Mark. Are you serious? I'd fear for my life lmfao.


Michelle McCool would probably beat the fuck out of whoever said it before The Undertaker could even think about it. lololol


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

He's notorious for treating fans this way, no matter how respectful they are. Great wrestler, fuckin' horrible human being.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*

Derrick Rose wouldn't have turned you down.


----------



## becksls30 (Oct 16, 2014)

Well the first thing you did wrong was call him "Phil". He hates that. I'm sure if u wouldn't have done that you would have had better results.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah its kinda disrespectful to call them by their real names if you don't know them personally.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

becksls30 said:


> Well the first thing you did wrong was call him "Phil". He hates that. I'm sure if u wouldn't have done that you would have had better results.


:shaq


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LoveBites said:


> Oh I thought that would be the better thing to do. Come to think of it when I said Phil he kind of had that look on his face like why did u call me by my first name.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah bro, after you said PHIL you messed up :lol


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Honestly, it's each to their own but all this talk about it being disrespectful in regards to calling him by his first name is a bit much, I mean, it is a bit weird, I get that and I understand that, I'd feel kinda weird too if I was Punk but I wouldn't be all assy about it, I'd say something light hearted in regards to this to the fan so that he'd know, I wouldn't be a dick about it but that's just me, it's not like it excuses Punk to be a dick about it really, surely he's been in the game long enough to know how to handle these things now and like the person mentioned earlier about Seinfeld or something, you don't call them by their on screen names do you, but I get it in regards to wrestling because that is all that you know them as.

I mean, if I was a wrestler, I would prefer a fan to call me by my wrestling name simply as that is what they know me as, but if they didn't, I wouldn't completely ignore the fan or turn my nose up at them, as I say I'd mention something light hearted so they knew, or even give them a little smile and pat on the back and just say something like 'Call me '___' next time' ... and smile, then the guy would know, he's not to know otherwise unless I really put it out there, which Punk hasn't.


----------



## ThirtyYearFan (Apr 26, 2012)

I suppose that "proper protocol" when addressing pro wrestlers is to refer to them by their gimmick name if they have one. I suppose it is different with actors or actresses who have starred in multiple roles with different names so it would probably be appropriate to address an actor/actress by their real name. One thing to note is that celebrities like us put their pants on the same way to use an old expression. If they are nice to you then that is good but if they are not then the worse that can happen is one having their feelings hurt. Regardless of what name you call them the worse they can say is no.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I would never call Punk by his real name because I don't know him in real life enough to do so. To me if you call wrestler that you don't know by their real names, that is disrespectful. I am happy that Op got to at least see Punk in real life and I saw him down in NXT. So I know how it feels to get that certain look from Punk.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Why should fan call him CM Punk when he walked out on WWE, I can understand if he was still in WWE... What bunch of drama queens


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

He probably saw you taking all those photo's and thought "I'm not talking to this guy". To be honest I think you received what could have only been expected, based on the fact you know he doesn't want his photo's taking, but you did so anyway, a lot.

If you had have walked up to him and say "Hi, thanks for everything", you might have had a different experience. But yeah on the other hand it's not always great meeting your heroes when they are not in hero mode. Hardly Phils fault though.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Derrick Rose wouldn't have turned you down.


Probably would have turned around after his name was called and gotten hurt :rose1


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I would never call Punk by his real name because I don't know him in real life enough to do so. To me if you call wrestler that you don't know by their real names, that is disrespectful. I am happy that Op got to at least see Punk in real life and I saw him down in NXT. So I know how it feels to get that certain look from Punk.


Well if people don't know him they shouldn't be calling him at all.. Out on the street Punk is just a normal guy like anybody else. Sure he doesn't want to get bombarded by people he doesn't know... People shouldn't get so star struck all the time, it's embarrassing. It's for people with low self-esteem who treat these celebs like they're better then everybody.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Sith Rollins said:


> Probably would have turned around after his name was called and gotten hurt :rose1


That was whack.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



OMGeno said:


> Not long ago somebody posted a picture of Lesnar & Sable and a story about being on the beach and Lesnar yelling "NO FUCKING PICTURES", so OP took a pic anyways. Didn't see a bunch of butthurt posts about Lesnar's privacy being invaded. Weird :draper2


Because on that day, the OP had the balls to do what nobody else would have the balls to do.

Disobey Brock fucking Lesnar.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

He should just be left alone, I'm not saying you, as you seemed to have come at him respectfully, but some fans are just insane, and he's probably sick and tired of it.

And I completely understand and agree with him on that, he's a human like all of us, he's needs to be just left alone to live his life.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

You got off lucky. It might not seem it, but most wrestlers would be offended by your approach. Punk's just more honest and straight-ahead then most.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's not his job to keep his fans happy.. Punk knows his fans will support him regardless if he gives a shit about them or not.
> 
> Punk is not trying to be a successful famous person. As you can tell, he's trying to get away from all the fame, but the fans won't let him.. Punk has been successful, now he's trying to move on from all that.


*IF* that is truly what punks wants then good. But if he cares about what people think about him (and personally I think he does no matter what he says) then he should be taking photos with fans.

Anyway, this is why CM Punk annoys me outside the ring. Always bitching, having too much arrogance -which I don't mind if you can back it up - and thinks that he's actually the best. 

Inside the ring and in the WWE he was probably the bet during a very dry time in the WWE


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I why posting those here you can get pay for those photos


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> He should just be left alone, I'm not saying you, as you seemed to have come at him respectfully, but some fans are just insane, and he's probably sick and tired of it.
> 
> And I completely understand and agree with him on that, he's a human like all of us, he's needs to be just left alone to live his life.


He is human but being famous, driving the cars you want, living in an amazing house, going on vacations and doing all that stuff with your job being just what you love doing, the least you can do is be a bit non human in taking pictures.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> He should just be left alone, I'm not saying you, as you seemed to have come at him respectfully, but some fans are just insane, and he's probably sick and tired of it.
> 
> And I completely understand and agree with him on that, he's a human like all of us, he's needs to be just left alone to live his life.


Things like this reminds me of double standards though, it's a bit like when you get David Beckham (for example) going out to get attention from the press by wearing stupid clothes and sarongs cause he wants media attention and then later down the line saying how he wishes they would leave them alone ... when they signed up to do what they do, they know what comes with it, you can't decide as and when you want to to turn off a switch just because it suits you, you signed up for this shit, you know the consequences and you know it doesn't just switch off just because one day you decide you don't want to do it anymore.

I agree and believe in respect completely towards people when they are being approached, but you can't want one thing then want another later down the line, if you don't want it, you don't get into it, it's as simple as that.

There really is no excuse in regards to things really, no matter how much people try to put a spin on that, he knows what he signed up for when he did, there have been times he's wanted fans support and attention and then all of a sudden he doesn't, it doesn't work that way.

It's part of the parcel when you choose to do these things, which you do choose to do, you can't just quit the business you're in and then expect to be treat like every regular person because it's not going to work that way and if you hate it that much, you don't go to these events.

Now, saying that I also feel that he should be able to go to these things that he loves also and not be pestered by people, I completely agree with that but at the same time a quick hello doesn't hurt and it's not much to sacrifice really, he can politely say he doesn't want a picture, there is nothing wrong with that but he could shake his hand or something, he doesn't have to be an ass.

And I'm not knocking Punk specifically in regards to this, this goes for anyone in this kind of field, if we'd have been talking about, I dunno, say Hugh Grant for example, I doubt as many people would be defending him here and just be saying 'Well he knew what he got into'.

You don't sign up to do a job that's in the public eye and then complain about it later when you don't want it anymore ... it doesn't work like that.

That's how I feel in regards to it anyway, though I guess we're all different and have different perspectives on things, which is fine but I just feel that people are sugar coating this way too much really in Punk's defence sometimes, he shouldn't have gone into the WWE if he didn't want this to happen, that's just common sense and it's part of the parcel of what comes with having a highly successful job, you can't have your cake and eat it basically.

What I do absolutely agree with, is giving respect when approaching and doing it at the right time, for example, you wouldn't go up to them while they were having a private meal or something ... but something like that, really isn't that bad, a quick hand shake and a hello wouldn't have taken 2 seconds to do and it wouldn't have hurt him either, whether he gets this once a day or 50 times a day, it's just part of what comes with it.

And to be fair, he probably does go a lot of places too and not get recognised, I imagine there was only one in every so many at that game there who knew who he was, he's stood there in a crowd normally among loads of people who probably don't even recognise him anyway.

That's how I feel anyway in regards to it


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Things like this reminds me of double standards though, it's a bit like when you get David Beckham (for example) going out to get attention from the press by wearing stupid clothes and sarongs cause he wants media attention and then later down the line saying how he wishes they would leave them alone ... *when they signed up to do what they do, they know what comes with it, you can't decide as and when you want to to turn off a switch just because it suits you, you signed up for this shit, you know the consequences and you know it doesn't just switch off just because one day you decide you don't want to do it anymore.*
> 
> I agree and believe in respect completely towards people when they are being approached, but you can't want one thing then want another later down the line, if you don't want it, you don't get into it, it's as simple as that.
> 
> ...


"You must spread some reputation before giving it to Arrogantly Grateful again"

Smartest dude on the forum.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

OddSquad said:


> "You must spread some reputation before giving it to Arrogantly Grateful again"
> 
> Smartest dude on the forum.


I second this, guy is a great poster on here. Puts a lot of effort, pride, thought, sense and time into what he writes. Alwaus excellent reads.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats OP. You're a celebrity.

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...unk_at_Blackhawks_Hockey_Game_Last_Night.html


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

How the heck is this thread so big? The man refused a simple photo, nothing criminal.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



LOL-ins said:


> OP should of said "So them blackhawks huh?" and pretended you didn't know who he was and was just trying to be that random social blackhawks fan. He'd just think your some random blackhawks fan talking to another fan and you would of talked a little. *You fanboy'd too much.*


By saying hey phil?

...


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Things like this reminds me of double standards though, it's a bit like when you get David Beckham (for example) going out to get attention from the press by wearing stupid clothes and sarongs cause he wants media attention and then later down the line saying how he wishes they would leave them alone ... when they signed up to do what they do, they know what comes with it, you can't decide as and when you want to to turn off a switch just because it suits you, you signed up for this shit, you know the consequences and you know it doesn't just switch off just because one day you decide you don't want to do it anymore.
> 
> I agree and believe in respect completely towards people when they are being approached, but you can't want one thing then want another later down the line, if you don't want it, you don't get into it, it's as simple as that.
> 
> ...



This is what I'm talking about. Well said.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

This shit making all the dirtsheets.

I mean, really? And dirtsheets wonder why they're mocked.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Oakue said:


> This shit making all the dirtsheets.
> 
> I mean, really? And dirtsheets wonder why they're mocked.


Aye, here's another one here : http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1016/583109/fan-shares-photo/


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The comments on these pages, insulting OP are hilarious.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> The comments on these pages, insulting OP are hilarious.


He took photos of Punk and AJ without their knowledge or consent (and after Punk had already blown him off and said no, but that's besides the point), that kind of behavior is the definition of creepy right there.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> The comments on these pages, insulting OP are hilarious.


This whole thread is a complete shitstorm. Nothing productive. Just people bitching for 32 pages.


And I'm loving it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Wrestlingforum.com getting that dirtsheet plug. :duck


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

I got another one for OP! http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/519...aj-lee-at-last-nights-chicago-blackhawks-game 

Too bad it's WrestleZone, sorry it's not an actual dirtsheet, just dirt. Still, time to get famous and get some bitches :


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

Some people will be really cool, others will be assholes. Punk is usually one of the two. 

Don't take it personally, although calling him Phil when you have no idea who he is personally wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah he's prolly sick and tired of fans asking for photos and autographs when he's just trying to have a nice night out with his wife. And yeah he's not he nicest guy to be around either.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't think it would matter whether the OP called him "CM" or "Punk" or "Mr. Punk Sir."

But if you run into him and you are going to say something to him, I can't see why calling him Phil is wrong ... he's retired, he's not CM Punk anymore, and he certainly wasn't in character at the game ... he was going to the game as Phil Brooks, hockey fan, not as CM Punk, retired wrestler.

If he's said he doesn't like being called Phil by fans, well that was when he was active and his public persona was CM Punk. So he may or may not feel that way now ... no way to know, and it's not like there are dozens of stories of people who have approached him in public and found him to be a polite, down-to-earth guy if they called him Punk.

And no I don't think he owes it to anyone to pose for a picture in public, but I also don't see what it would hurt him to say, "Not today." As a matter of fact, when I was leaving the SD taping walking to my car this week (my path taking me by the roped-off parking area where the wrestlers were parked) I saw a group ask Mark Henry to take a picture with him as he was getting in his car and he smiled and said, "Sorry, I've got to get on the road" and got in and closed the door and took off. No one seemed to think ill of him.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

I like talking to celebrities, but try not to bother them.

I'll say "I enjoy your work" and leave them alone.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> I don't think it would matter whether the OP called him "CM" or "Punk" or "Mr. Punk Sir."
> 
> But if you run into him and you are going to say something to him, I can't see why calling him Phil is wrong ... he's retired, he's not CM Punk anymore, and he certainly wasn't in character at the game ... he was going to the game as Phil Brooks, hockey fan, not as CM Punk, retired wrestler.
> 
> ...



That is exactly how it should have been handled, he and AJ could have watched the rest of the game in peace, and OP would at least have been acknowledged by his hero


----------



## boca1991 (Oct 17, 2014)

Calling him Phil it's disrespectful. Taking pictures of him and AJ without telling him also disrespectful. What a fan you are


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Superkick said:


>


I was going to say exactly what he said. Why call him "Punk"? That's not what he represents himself as to his fans. 

Say "Excuse me, CM Punk. May I get a photo with you, or an autograph?" A whole lot more respectful of someone's time and privacy. 

Hell, I get annoyed when someone I don't know calls me by my first name and I don't know them.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Rampaige said:


> That is exactly how it should have been handled, he and AJ could have watched the rest of the game in peace, and OP would at least have been acknowledged by his hero


Yep, as I said on page 31 here really pretty much, simple as really I think


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol if i ever see him in public I'm calling him Phil


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's not his job to keep his fans happy.. Punk knows his fans will support him regardless if he gives a shit about them or not.
> 
> Punk is not trying to be a successful famous person. As you can tell, he's trying to get away from all the fame, but the fans won't let him.. Punk has been successful, now he's trying to move on from all that.


How hard is is for him to do a open letter to his fans asking for some privacy as he ends one chapter in his life and starts another one?...it's going to be hard for his fans to just let him move on without knowing why he's no longer in the WWE, kinda feel bad for the fans that's been with him since day one.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Next time call him Phil and pretend you only know him from watching the talking dead.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

:haha


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Next time call him Phil and pretend you only know him from watching the talking dead.


Call him Phil and when he looks at you like that say 'Why you looking at me like that, as if you're some sort of celebrity or something' ... then say 'We had some good times at college bro, what you been up to since?' lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Next time call him Phil and pretend you only know him from watching the talking dead.


I'm a huge Punk mark and I hate saying this...


But if you REALLY want to get Punk in public you could say 

"Hey Jericho! aren't you that wrestler guy.... Chris Jericho?" to which Punk would most likely respond "No" to which you could respond with "Oh yeah you're just a Chris Jericho wannabe"


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

boca1991 said:


> Calling him Phil it's disrespectful. Taking pictures of him and AJ without telling him also disrespectful. What a fan you are


Is that you, Phil?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*BREAKING NEWS*: CM Punk still doesn't give a fuck about his fans!

- Vic


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Shamans said:


> He is human but being famous, driving the cars you want, living in an amazing house, going on vacations and doing all that stuff with your job being just what you love doing, the least you can do is be a bit non human in taking pictures.


Yeah I agree, my post was more about the people hiding in his backyard and those types of things.

I totally agree with you here though, I've never liked Punk in large part to his personality, he just seems like a whiner to me.



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Things like this reminds me of double standards though, it's a bit like when you get David Beckham (for example) going out to get attention from the press by wearing stupid clothes and sarongs cause he wants media attention and then later down the line saying how he wishes they would leave them alone ... when they signed up to do what they do, they know what comes with it, you can't decide as and when you want to to turn off a switch just because it suits you, you signed up for this shit, you know the consequences and you know it doesn't just switch off just because one day you decide you don't want to do it anymore.
> 
> I agree and believe in respect completely towards people when they are being approached, but you can't want one thing then want another later down the line, if you don't want it, you don't get into it, it's as simple as that.
> 
> ...


Like I said above to the other guy, I totally agree with this thought on it.

He should respect others I do agree, I mean I think like..

It hard to draw the line between treating them as a normal person, or treating them like the star they are considering the lifestyle they live because of the fans.

Some of the crazy things that have happened with Punk's fans, I think are nuts, asking for a photo, I can understand.

I mean at a hockey game (as a big hockey fan), its kind of a rough place for photos for alot of reasons, its not the same as walking past Punk on the street you know, those areas where the concessions are, are really crowded, not neccisarily the ideal place for photo taking, and you only have so much time between intermissions to go out of your seat and do whatever you need to do whether it be going to the restroom or getting food or whatever.

He's a huge Blackhawks fan, and I can understand why he wouldn't want to sign autographs while he's at a game, I mean he paid to be at the game like every other fan, he paid to be there and to enjoy the game, in this situation I do thinks its slightly different, though I'm sure stopping for a quick photo wouldn't have been to big a deal.

In a a general setting however though I 110% agree. And I do agree, I mean I would love to hate on Punk, but I can kind of understand wanting privacy aswell in certain situations like going to take out the garbage or going to an entertainment/sporting event where he is just trying to enjoy himself.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

If your a fan of his, then you should know he *HATES *being called Phil by his fans. In his words you don't know him personally, you know him by his stage name, calling him Phil comes off as douchbaggy like your trying to start a fight. If you had come up to him and said "Hey CM Punk big fan of yours, just wanted to say thanks for everything and hope you're enjoying your retirement" you might have gotten a pic or autograph.

It's all about the approach with him. He probably just thought you were the same kind of dude who would shove a program of collector item in his face to get his autograph at five in the morning at the airport and try to sell it on Ebay because they're too lazy to go get a real job.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*CM Punk*




*AJ Lee*


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

Ratedr4life said:


> If *your *a fan of his, then you should know he *HATES *being called Phil by his fans. In his words you don't know him personally, you know him by his stage name, calling him Phil comes off as douchbaggy like *your *trying to start a fight. If you had come up to him and said "Hey CM Punk big fan of yours, just wanted to say thanks for everything and hope you're enjoying your retirement" you might have gotten a pic or autograph.
> 
> It's all about the approach with him. He probably just thought you were the same kind of dude who would shove a program of collector item in his face to get his autograph at five in the morning at the airport and try to sell it on Ebay because they're too lazy to go get a real job.


He would hate you too.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

First you took weird stalker pics. Creepy as hell.

He doesn't owe his fans anything. He is out with his wife at a game. He is just a guy. He doesn't need to take a picture with you.

You called him Phil showing your smarkiness. Rule of thumb if you call a wrestler by their real name, unless their real name was their ring name, it is very rude to the wrestlers.

The fact that you took creepy stalker pics shows how much of a fucking weirdo you are


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Yeah I agree, my post was more about the people hiding in his backyard and those types of things.
> 
> I totally agree with you here though, I've never liked Punk in large part to his personality, he just seems like a whiner to me.
> 
> ...


Exactly, that's why you just shake his hand and say quietly 'Not now please' or something like that, he knows that this guy obviously loves him (You can tell by the approach), so make his day instead of breaking his heart, he doesn't need to, and it wouldn't make a fuss with just a little hand shake and saying something like that to him, it's acknowledging him at least, which will no doubt make the fans days.

A 5 seconds hand shake could make this one persons day, year or whatever, it isn't hard.

I can understand the photo thing really, for various reasons such as rushing and drawing attention .. but even then I doubt no one would have really took any notice about someone having a photo there with someone, I mean he's stood in a crowd of people as you can see and it doesn't look like anyone is bothering him or even recognised him, standing and signing autographs and taking photo's would have made people look ... but if they don't know who he is still, they won't do anything and if someone does know who he is, well they'll approach anyway regardless.

I get how it can bring attention though, so even if he did as I mentioned above with a quick hand shake and just said something like 'Not right now please', I'm pretty sure the fan would have been 'Sure, ok no problem' ... and would have been happy, rather than been heartbroken, it's a simple thing that can mean the world to someone.

That's how I see it anyway and it doesn't take two seconds, you can very easily do these things discreetly.

Sure, while watching the game too is like how I mentioned about the having a meal thing in the post you quoted, you don't approach during that, it's like you don't approach while watching a film in a cinema, you know when is the right time to do so ... it's common sense really and I can understand the rush too there when getting food and loads of people around, but as I say, if he really wanted to avoid being approached he would have got food earlier/later at a less busy time at the stands or had someone go for him or something, but even then, it's really not that bad, a little acknowledgement is all that is needed because I completely understand the rest in regards to not wanting pictures there or autographs etc.. but even then, I really don't think it would have caused a massive fuss, it's not like he's Justin Bieber or anything, the only people who are going to recognise him are wrestling fans ... as you can see with that picture anyway, chances are he can go a lot of places and not get overly recognised, sure he'll get it a lot, probably every day no doubt but it's not like it's going to be hectic and every 5 mins and crowded by thousands of people ... it'll be the odd one or two at the time who happen to recognise him, Michael Jackson used to go shopping and that was hectic, not one person on the planet didn't recognise him and once one person spotted him give it 5 mins and there were thousands there ... that ain't the case with CM Punk and even Michael Jackson would say 'Hi' to fans as he walked past and sometimes he'd stop his car and allow them to come inside for a hug etc... which isn't going to be in any way the case with CM Punk, it's all about that acknowledgement really, that's all and that's usually all that a fan wants, it's not hard.

that's all it is really and there is nothing wrong with it ... anyway 

Edit : Tried to add you some rep but it won't let me at the moment so will do that soon


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

What a douche reaction to a fan. Oh hey look I'm a prominently featured ex wrestler I don't want my picture taken even though it's to be expected. My name is CM Douche. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

The dude took stalker pics of him and his wife.

You say hello sir, may i please have a picture with you?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vic Capri said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*: CM Punk still doesn't give a fuck about his fans!
> 
> - Vic


Right. When will Punk fans realize he doesn't give a fuck about any of you and he wants nothing to do with wrestling. He wants to be normal again.


----------



## WOTF19 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm aware punk is a known figure but DUDE he is out with his wife enjoying his alone time...

Let me ask u this would u like if u were with ya women and someone u went to school with came up to u and had a convo.... 

Now I know punk don't know who U are but have some respect 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

I honestly couldn't care about how he is in real life, I'm a wrestling fan, and respect that outside of that he's just another slob like the rest of us trying to catch a game. Think about how many hundreds of times a day, or that game even, he gets asked for autographs. I get pissed off when I get spammed texts and messages by several people, so to be actually bothered by hundreds random people would seriously fuck me off, especially when I just want to watch a game in fucking peace.

For me I never understood the notion of a "fan being owed something". I am sure he respects and appreciates us for accepting his work, but what the fuck does he actually owe "fans". You pay to see him entertain you, is that not the understanding? It's not like because you watch a TV show, he is now obligated to treat you brilliantly and respond to everyone around. That's like saying because you work in a car repair you are now expected to service cars when you are randomely walking out in town.

Frankly, I couldn't give a shit what he does with his free time or even if he's a good person. I don't pay to watch "Phil" (That would seriously fuck me off too), I pay to watch CM Punk. I respect and loved his career, and while I am sad he is gone, that is that, I will cheer when he's back, and look fondly on his moments. For me, the choices he makes as a man, and who is as a person, is of no concequence to me. I like CM Punk the character, I don't know Phil Brookes.

Then again, I'm not some little Paris sitting there reading celebrity gossip magazines, wondering what adventures AJ and Punk are having so I can sit there and fantasize I'm with them.

The only time I can understand someone being pissed off is if they payed to go to a signing and he was rude to me then (unless he was a heel and it was some stunt).

TH


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

WOTF19 said:


> I'm aware punk is a known figure but DUDE he is out with his wife enjoying his alone time...
> 
> Let me ask u this would u like if u were with ya women and someone u went to school with came up to u and had a convo....
> 
> ...


why would that matter? Are we as people supposed to ignore everyone? If someone I went to school with came up and talked to me, I'd talk to them back. What kind of weirdo wouldn't?


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305 (Sep 19, 2014)

With wrestlers compared to movie stars or athletes it's like the fanbase expects them to sign everything and get treated like mickey mouse at disneyland

If the wrestler is agitated they get buried online. But honestly the wrestling fanbase following guys to the hotel, airport, and even their houses.

Fuck that bullshit. Wrestling fans in particular are some greedy, self centered, and think wrestlers owe them something.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

xhbkx said:


> He would hate you too.


Okay I will admit that is pretty funny.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Never been a fan of the guy. Respect the heck out of his work and ability but always got the idea that he's a real prick IRL. This does nothing to change that


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TRUE STORY:

A couple weeks back my friend was at a restaurant and spotted Michael Cole eating dinner with his wife and kids. When Cole got up to go grab a drink, my friend went up to him and said and i quote: "Excuse me sir, you're not who i think you are..." Cole: "Yes...it's me." My friend went on to say Cole didn't look like he wanted to make eye contact nor talk...i think in some cases people in public just want to be left alone..but that's the price of being a famous person..i think a simple Hi and have a great day is enough to begin and end a convo with a fan...and a fan should get the satisfaction of acknowledgement if the celeb at least says that.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

The real name thing is odd in that it's almost the exact opposite of actors. Some of them get really angry if you call them by their character name. Bruce Willis for example gets really pissed if you call him John McClane or Die Hard. Why anyone would think his name is Die Hard I don't know.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Gee, Punk being a dick in public, not like we haven't known that for the past however many million bloody years.

He's known for being a dick, why would people pester him?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

It would have been really funny if you trolled him and said, "hey Punk mind if I get a picture... with AJ?"


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

xhbkx said:


> He would hate you too.


I deserved that :lmao

I'm usually a stickler for grammar though.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I think his rule is if you want a picture you have to say please and thank you and he will take it. I don't know if that still applies though.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Yet everyone and their brother calls The Rock, Dwayne Johnson now. 
If a fan said "Hey Dwayne Johnson, can I get your autograph?" he'd probably even sign it "Dwayne, The Rock, Johnson" but Mr. Self Important Biggest Mark Ever For Themselves, C.M. DON'T YOU DARE CALL ME PHIL OR I'LL HIT YOU LIKE I DID THAT ONE FAN WHO DIDN'T EVEN HIT ME BUT I HIT HIM ANYWAY ON LIVE TV, ....PUNK.

If he ever does decide to do anything wrestling related again, it'll probably be trying to charge $100+ for his "ultra-rare" autograph. And some of you poor fools will pay it too.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.prowrestlingscoops.com/w...ed-in-bad-encounter-with-cm-punk-at-nhl-game/ LOL


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Calling Punk an asshole or a dick based on one confrontation is just stupid.. maybe he simply wasn't in the mood to take the picture. Imagine this, if you just wanted to go with your friends to eat/go to the mall/ do whatever in your free time, and some randomass stranger comes up to you to ask for a picture, wouldn't you be annoyed? I totally understand where Punk is coming from. i would 100% be annoyed if i were in his position


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

CM punker said:


> Calling Punk an asshole or a dick based on one confrontation is just stupid.. maybe he simply wasn't in the mood to take the picture. Imagine this, if you just wanted to go with your friends to eat/go to the mall/ do whatever in your free time, and some randomass stranger comes up to you to ask for a picture, wouldn't you be annoyed? I totally understand where Punk is coming from. i would 100% be annoyed if i were in his position


But it's not just one incident. There's been multiple accounts of him acting like an ass to fans. 

Said it before and will say it again. I love the on-screen wrestler but the person comes off as nothing more than a dick.

Must be a Chicago thing. I've had many encounters with arrogant pricks there.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL this Phil thing, didn't on the talking dead said he didn't want to be called Punk anymore?


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

You should have ran up behind him and yelled "It's Clobbering time!!" and then slapped the shit out of him. 

Or gone up to AJ and asked her who CM Punk is and why do fans chant that during her matches.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> I'm a huge Punk mark and I hate saying this...
> 
> 
> But if you REALLY want to get Punk in public you could say
> ...


LOL


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Billy8383 said:


> You should have ran up behind him and yelled "It's Clobbering time!!" and then slapped the shit out of him.
> 
> *Or gone up to AJ and asked her who CM Punk is and why do fans chant that during her matches*.


:Jordan please do this if you see them again OP.


----------



## Pillman's Pencil (Aug 9, 2014)

Wow, and the OP's name is LoveBites, must be a heartbreaker, but yeah PHIL's a dick along with his 12 year old niece/wife so there you go, I mean look at him he's left her to carry the food. Don't go on ghost hunting shows saying you don't want to be called Punk.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

You probably should of asked AJ for a photo not Phil.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't worry,Opie.Someday soon you may see him become CM Ebola.





jk :bo


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

I'm sure it's been posted but just in case:

http://411mania.com/wrestling/fan-says-he-had-bad-experience-meeting-cm-punk/
http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/519...aj-lee-at-last-nights-chicago-blackhawks-game

OP is now famous for being one of those GEEKS that say real names.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Billy8383 said:


> *You should have ran up behind him and yelled "It's Clobbering time!!" and then slapped the shit out of him.
> *
> Or gone up to AJ and asked her who CM Punk is and why do fans chant that during her matches.


This, my friend, is hilarious. I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything. :


Sephiroth said:


> OP is now famous for being one of those GEEKS that say real names.


Author also name dropped WF so we allllll gettin that mainstream attention... Just waiting for that money train to roll in


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

He's retired and at a game. Punk is a known dick but I wouldn't even try talking to him when he's out with his wife. That's the last thing he wants to do.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm sure it's been posted but just in case:
> 
> http://411mania.com/wrestling/fan-says-he-had-bad-experience-meeting-cm-punk/
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/519...aj-lee-at-last-nights-chicago-blackhawks-game
> ...


OP is getting over on the net. Nice work. ositivity


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I wouldn't call him Phil in public. Yeah that's his name but generally you should call him CM Punk, Phil Brooks or Mr. Brooks even. It's a respect thing....even if he did walk out.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

As has being said and insinuated, you went about it the wrong way.

First off, everyone basically knows how Punk treats fans. Occasionally, you might catch him on a good day. But more than often, no. Also, it might have helped a little if you would have not used his first name. So, you should have tried to be a little more gracious and polite. You might have gotten more mileage that way. Granted, he does sound like an asshole. Some act a little less asshole-ish, though, when treated with kindness.

I still like his in ring work, however. That is not ever going to change.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Protokletos said:


> OP is getting over on the net. Nice work. ositivity



OP is getting them sky high buyrates, must be a DRAW:rock4


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



WM17 said:


> How hard is is for him to do a open letter to his fans asking for some privacy as he ends one chapter in his life and starts another one?...it's going to be hard for his fans to just let him move on without knowing why he's no longer in the WWE, kinda feel bad for the fans that's been with him since day one.


It'd be a waste of time, fans would just bother him regardless of whatever he says or does not say. Prime example being the OP clearly understanding Punk's not interested and deciding to take several creepy stalker photos anyway. Or the Lesnar fan taking a picture after being told, 'NO FUCKING PICTURES!'


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Exactly, that's why you just shake his hand and say quietly 'Not now please' or something like that, he knows that this guy obviously loves him (You can tell by the approach), so make his day instead of breaking his heart, he doesn't need to, and it wouldn't make a fuss with just a little hand shake and saying something like that to him, it's acknowledging him at least, which will no doubt make the fans days.
> 
> A 5 seconds hand shake could make this one persons day, year or whatever, it isn't hard.
> 
> ...


Ya I think we pretty much agree, if your someone like Punk, in a situation like that, I can understand not wanting to be bothered but at the very least be respectful about it.

That's really the reason I never liked him in the WWE, he was entertaining, a bit overrated IMO, but entertaining. Though for me he just always came across as bitchy & very arrogant.

He's probably just tired of being bothered, which from a human standpoint I think we can all understand even if we disagree, but to take a few seconds to just say to a fan, hey man not the best time right now, and just kind of diffuse the situation in a respectful way, is something simple that really there is no reason not to do.

Like I live near Vancouver, and the Canucks are the talk of the town 24/7 and I hear in interviews sometimes players and management talking about how they talk to people at the coffee shops & when getting groceries and things, and the players are probably recognized alot more here than Punk would be in Chicago, and whenever I hear those things, it always seems to be a respectful interaction, and I think that's the way you should conduct yourself as a pro-athlete or a pro-fighter or pro-wrestler since your someone that's looked up too. For me that's kind of an example I can identify with easier, and in comparison I don't see why Punk can't conduct himself like those guys do aswell. 

Anyways great post. Gotta give you a rep on that one for sure. Cheers.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Ambroseguy said:


> Why on earth did you call him Phil, as if you know him :L that's the most dumbest thing ever. He's a stuck up asshole, I would never want to be associated or even talk to someone with a personality like Punk. He's a prick and he's been irrelevant ever since he left WWE. *Let him enjoy the rest of his life as a nobody, because that's what he is without WWE... a nobody*.


He's more than you'll ever be, no wonder he hates fans when they post garbage like you.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Congrats OP. You're a celebrity.
> 
> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...unk_at_Blackhawks_Hockey_Game_Last_Night.html






Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Protokletos said:


> OP is getting over on the net. Nice work. ositivity



I'm fucking famous bitches 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Did anybody else go through all 38 pages of this thread with this exact reaction? Or was it just me?


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

Oakue said:


> This shit making all the dirtsheets.
> 
> I mean, really? And dirtsheets wonder why they're mocked.


Not really. "Dirt sheets" are newsletters, printed or in PDF format that you need a paid subscription for; such as the Wrestling Observer or PWTorch. I doubt this will be mentioned in the Observer or Torch.

Websites like 411mania, LoP, etc. are "Newz sites".


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

I can't believe this got this many pages. And it's split down the middle basically 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

I think Punk brought this all onto himself by being the guy hardcore fans would rally behind for the past decade. This isn't a stereotypical wrestling fan thing, but more so a thing with hardcore fans, whom I would bet are mainly responsible for these activities that keep going on since hardcores will always be in a frenzy over their favorites. I'm sure every wrestler with TV time has their share of problems, but you don't hear about this stuff happening with tour typical homemade WWE pet projects. Have you ever heard these stories with a guy like Edge or Batista?


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Lazyking said:


> He's retired and at a game. Punk is a known dick but I wouldn't even try talking to him when he's out with his wife. That's the last thing he wants to do.


the problem is that he said "Hey Phil". Punk hate when fans called him Phil. 

http://youtu.be/K2K_9gYOOd4?t=37s
http://youtu.be/K2K_9gYOOd4?t=3m18s


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

LoveBites said:


> I can't believe this got this many pages. And it's split down the middle basically
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No comment just :haha :aryalol at you and your celeb staus


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Surprised not posted from here!
Grats OP!

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/ main headline

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/...s-he-had-a-bad-encounter-with-cm-punk-details


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

You can tell CM Punk is the sort of guy who loves crushing people's dreams.

For all the stick John Cena gets on here CM Punk is an absolute c*nt of a human being.

He'd probably spit in the face of a Make a Wish kid.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't even want to look at all the comments.

All I'll say is good for you.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

While I will say that Punk may appear to be a bit of an asshole. The "terrible human being" remarks are a bit of a stretch. 

I'd save that title for the murderers and child rapists.


----------



## Cyclopes (Oct 17, 2014)

I only got one question, It's common knowledge that CM Punk is an asshole outside of WWE. Why would you approach him in the first place? Did you expect him to say "hey, what's up, it's great to see you?"

This response from him is what one would expect.. Not everybody is nice, people are different.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

He chose not to take a picture with you, so you took spy-like pictures of him (from behind) anyway? You're one creepy fuck.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

CM Punk is real asshole. Cena actually wins in this department.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

xDD said:


> the problem is that he said "Hey Phil". Punk hate when fans called him Phil.
> 
> http://youtu.be/K2K_9gYOOd4?t=37s
> http://youtu.be/K2K_9gYOOd4?t=3m18s


Yeah, most wrestlers hate being called by their real name.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

I think you shoulda bought him some popcorn to cool things down.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

40 pages on this thread speaks volumes about this forum.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol vanilla midget, 2.2 rating. The worst in RAW histroy, 'nuff said.


----------



## RockBrock2Wm32 (Oct 2, 2014)

40 PAGES? WHAT THE FUCK? Somebody close this damn thread already


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

RockBrock2Wm32 said:


> 40 PAGES? WHAT THE FUCK? Somebody close this damn thread already


It's fuelled by kids who were too young to have witness quality wrestling during the boom, thus think this skinny-fat barman is the second coming.

In reality, he would've been jobbing on Heat in 1999.

But these kids don't know that.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

roadkill_ said:


> It's fuelled by kids who were too young to have witness quality wrestling during the boom, thus think this skinny-fat barman is the second coming.
> 
> In reality, he would've been jobbing on Heat in 1999.
> 
> But these kids don't know that.


If anyone would be jobbing on Heat it's Boreyan. No, I take that back, he wouldn't even be in the WWE in 1999.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

roadkill_ said:


> It's fuelled by kids who were too young to have witness quality wrestling during the boom, thus think this skinny-fat barman is the second coming.
> 
> In reality, he would've been jobbing on Heat in 1999.
> 
> But these kids don't know that.


Yeah well I'm 32 and I lived through the AE and Punk was the main reason I got back into watching WWE back in 2011 when I had pretty much turned off since 2006 watching the indies & MMA instead and it was Punk that brought us adults back.

How old are you?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

People still think wrestlers are obligated to take pictures with them outside of their job? Should just said Hi, complimented him on his achievements, and went on about your day.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Tangerine said:


> If anyone would be jobbing on Heat it's Boreyan. No, I take that back, he wouldn't even be in the WWE in 1999.


lol who even mentioned him? You're not going to turn this into a Punk vs Bryan thread because noboby cares about him either.

This thread is about CM Flunk, who drew 2.2 ratings on RAW because nobody but the 200 18 year old marks of his online could stand watching his boring ass whine and flunk his lines on RAW. Cocksucker never even set foot in a gym.

Go look at the stories from the indies, this boring midget thought he was Jesus Christ and everyone hated him. It's one thing to be a talented douchebag, its another thing entirely to be a flop douchebag and even worse again when said douchebag takes his ball and goes home when nobody tunes in to watch his 17 minute monologues.

LMAO.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Arcturus said:


> Yeah well I'm 32 and I lived through the AE and Punk was the main reason I got back into watching WWE back in 2011 when I had pretty much turned off since 2006 watching the indies & MMA instead and it was Punk that brought us adults back.
> 
> How old are you?


I'm 29. I refused to tune in because some midget was poisoning the TV week in week out with wooden 17 minute monologues. Adults didn't tune back in.

Attidue Era rating: 6.0
Punk Raw rating: 2.2

Tune back in? LOL. Maths, do 'em...


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I would understand why he would ignore you if you started your question with "Hey Phil...". Fact of the matter is that we all know him as Punk/CM Punk. Though, something tells me that he would of ignored you anyway. This isn't the first story I have heard of Punk ignoring fans. He has always kind of been a dick to fans even if they properly introduce themselves. Bottom line is that the guy doesn't want to be a celebrity; And for the most part he has stayed out of the spotlight since he retired. Some people may idolize him, but he doesn't want to be your hero. He prove that by quitting and not explaining to his fans why he quit.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Firstly, the OP didn't know he hates to be called Phil... And from a couple of other posts he doesn't exactly love being called Cm Punk either, so what is it he should be called? Sir?

Secondly, it is not like the OP chased him around the damn stadium, he turned around, and he was there. He was the blokes hero, who wouldn't say something in this situation? it's a hockey game, not a private restaurant.

thirdly, If he didn't want to take a picture, he could of just said " No thanks, not today" or something like that, and that would of been the end of it. I really don't think it is too much to expect Cm Punk to at least acknowledge the guy, not act like he is " above all that". If he does not want to be bothered by fans, get a private box, god knows he and AJ could afford one. Don't hang around in a public area like that if fans talking to you bother you so.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

roadkill_ said:


> I'm 29. I refused to tune in because some midget was poisoning the TV week in week out with wooden 17 minute monologues. Adults didn't tune back in.
> 
> Attidue Era rating: 6.0
> Punk Raw rating: 2.2
> ...


Are you that foolish to suggest that CM Punk was the main reason why the ratings were/are like that? Even with John Cena and a returning Undertaker/Brock Lesnar the ratings were not anywhere near the AE days.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

this was probably already posted but this thread made the news http://www.prowrestling.com/fan-involved-bad-encounter-cm-punk-nhl-game/


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This actually made a number of dirtsheet sites. :lmao An article based on a WF Thread is now the first result you see when you look up 'CM Punk' on Google. Dirtsheets gonna dirtsheet.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

It's no secret that Punk has severe asshole tendencies, he himself admits to this. However, if I'm with my wife and we're out and about and trying to enjoy ourselves, and some random person that I have never seen nor heard of before randomly blurted out my legal name just to get my attention, I would react snarkily or negatively in general as well. But, as it's been said, unless you know CM Punk personally and are a close tight friend or family member of his, I don't think it would be okay to call him by his actual first name. 

And wrestlers in general, for the most part, are like that. They want their privacy when they're not being that character or performer on the road. That would be like me walking up to Triple H and Kane and going, "Hi, Paul! Hi, Glenn!" They would think I'm some creepy stalker fucker, and I wouldn't blame 'em.

Don't worry, OP, I'm not bashing, just informing, and it's good that you know how, and it's also good that Punk simply ignored you instead of going off in a public rant which would have been embarrassing for all parties involved.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

OP made it at wrestlezone

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/519...aj-lee-at-last-nights-chicago-blackhawks-game

:maury

BTW read this... http://cmpunk.com/cmpunk/ask-punk

12. Hey Phil is there still heat between you and Teddy Annis (Hart) over your brawl in the cafe which cost you job in TNA? Or have you settled your differences. 

This is a whole giant can of worms. I blame the internet. Fans who know wrestlers real name are pretty smart. Fans who call wrestlers their real names are pretty fuckin’ stupid. And oh look, you even know Teddys real name. Good on you. Raven once wrote the greatest rant about calling wrestlers by their real name, and I feel the same exact way. Look it up and you’ll understand why it’s insulting to me, and most other wrestlers. Also,TNA didn’t get rid of me because of the little slap fight Teddy and I got into. They told me to stop working for ROH, and I refused.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Phil


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

BornBad said:


> OP made it at wrestlezone
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/519...aj-lee-at-last-nights-chicago-blackhawks-game
> 
> ...


:Jordan


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

lol This actually made dirtsheet news? I guess some of them will report anything.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BornBad said:


> OP made it at wrestlezone
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/519...aj-lee-at-last-nights-chicago-blackhawks-game
> 
> ...


Dat JOURNALISM :banderas

:duck


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

why would you call him phil lol

you dont know him personally i am sure you wouldn't go up to triple h and say whats up paul

it's disrespectful you know him as 1 name and that is cm punk


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I think it would be fun for WWE to sign him for WM 31 and put him at the entirity of every session of Axxess offering three posed photos and three autographs for a dollar.

Use the promo code "Famous Phil" for presale.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Paparazzi! Can't blame you, I'd have tried getting in front of them in a queue and doing a sneaky selfie*


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks like hes back to his slicked back hair, sick!


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Main reason I'm never on this forum anymore?

Really tired of the bullshit around Punk...
He doesn't act nice to say the least and neither do many fans.
But this is just shitthrowing, I can understand Mr. Brooks' frustration, but as long as you didn't act disrespectful towards him, I don't get why he'd go mad about one little thing...


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

lol at the nerds who call him Phil snd other wrestlers by their real name. Really? Most guys don't even get called by their real name backstage during events. Like alot of wrestlers would call Undertaker "Taker" instead of whatever his real name is.

I bet if you would of said "Hey Punk, I'm a big fan... could I get a hand-shake/fist bump?" and then maybe ask for a picture.... or instead after politely saying "Hey Punk, I know your just enjoying a night out but I'm a big fan... any chance of a quick pic?" but I still doubt that because Punk is a well-know hard-ass to his fans and haters alike.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Dude is a jackass...


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Tangerine said:


> I will never be mad at Punk ever. He doesn't owe us anything. Respect is a two-way street you know. He provides us with a service that we CHOOSE to pay for. If you are a fan you can send him a nice tweet or call him when he is doing a talk show on the radio. People need to respect boundaries. If he is at a convention you can have some stuff signed there.
> 
> If Punk is a bit of an introvert what is wrong with that? I would also not appreciate constant fan interaction. He is a private man and we need to learn to respect that. If you call him Phil wou put him at a disadvantage because you know his real name but he doesn't know yours. It's not a good way to make a connection with a wrestler.
> 
> CM Punk is not mad at anything. I'm sure he doesn't even care about the WWE or the WWE Universe anymore. I will ALWAYS respect him and be grateful to him for the fun memories he made for me. If I were to ever meet him, which would be hard as I'm not from the US, I would simply say "Thank you Punk".


And he would probably reply, "go fuck yourself." because he's an asshole.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

he was cool with my buddy when he met him at the show in CHI - TOWN a few months back, all you gotta do is dont be so damn annoying & dont act like a Beiber fan (or a Cena fan)


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

I wonder if Punk has seen all this yet, chances are he's been tweeted a few times about it ... Punk might be back for Wrestlemania ... Vs LoveBites from Wrestling Forum


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

OP made it on the dirstsheets :wee-bey 

:lol don't even trip man you'll be alright.


----------



## Vlazz (Jan 14, 2008)

This story has spread out everywhere lol. Punk doesn't take a picture with a fan and it turns into big wrestling news.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Everytime I meet an actor I always call him by the role I liked him most in. Same with actresses. I see :cgm and I say, "Hey Mindy!" it's the respectful thing to do. *


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

People are going to keep doing these things and posting stories just to troll him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> People are going to keep doing these things and posting stories just to troll him.


Can't wait for the CM Punk kicks a puppy story that will be coming next week unk2


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> People are going to keep doing these things and posting stories just to troll him.


I was thinking earlier more and more people are just going to call him Phil now to piss him off now that he's made an issue of it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

roadkill_ said:


> I'm 29. I refused to tune in because some midget was poisoning the TV week in week out with wooden 17 minute monologues. Adults didn't tune back in.
> 
> Attidue Era rating: 6.0
> Punk Raw rating: 2.2
> ...


Yet the company was more profitable when Punk was champ then the AE. :draper2


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


> Yet the company was more profitable when Punk was champ then the AE. :draper2


And that was because of Punk? 

.....


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


> Yet the company was more profitable when Punk was champ then the AE. :draper2


I love these kinds of arguments. Never fail to make me shake my head and laugh.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Summer Rae said:


> Yet the company was more profitable when Punk was champ then the AE. :draper2


Only because they were spending the money like drunken sailors. Remember, they used AE money to start the XFL with. Exactly which league did they use PG Era money to start? Pee WWee football? lol.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Its amazing how a thread made by a fan which wasn't even expected to get much publicity made the dirtsheet's :lmao


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Huge Punk mark here, and WWE may have made more money in that period (I don't know the figures?) but if they did, it wasn't because of Punk's time at the top. It's due to revenue streams from advertising and whatever other corporate schmuckery is involved.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

just1988 said:


> *Paparazzi! Can't blame you, I'd have tried getting in front of them in a queue and doing a sneaky selfie*


Yeah, but you're a weirdo. just kidding


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

WHAT IF OP DID A MARK HENRY AND LIED ABOUT ALL THIS??!
:henry3


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> WHAT IF OP DID A MARK HENRY AND LIED ABOUT ALL THIS??!
> :henry3


Then he is getting over like a boss. Watch out NXT


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

I cant believe how public this is becoming. Its on every single wrestling website. I wonder if Punk has seen it yet. I still will be a fan of punk and Aj but just the fact that he acted like i wasnt there pissed me off for not everyone knows he doesnt like being called byhis first name. I heard he didnt like being called cm punk so i thought it would be better.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Then he is getting over like a boss. Watch out NXT


100% not a lie. Got 4 witnesses to back me up. I just hope Punk sees this or someone knows punk personally and he finds out that his fans care about how he treats them.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

LOL Mic Skills said:


> he was cool with my buddy when he met him at the show in CHI - TOWN a few months back, all you gotta do is dont be so damn annoying & dont act like a Beiber fan (or a Cena fan)


thats the thing i wasnt i said 8 words and even said please and he was a douch bag to me. Not everyone knows not to call them by there first name.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

I wish i wouldve put my name so people would know it was from me not someone else. I hate that I had to write an article like this about my favorite wrestler but damn


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LoveBites said:


> I cant believe how public this is becoming. Its on every single wrestling website. I wonder if Punk has seen it yet. I still will be a fan of punk and Aj but just the fact that he acted like i wasnt there pissed me off for not everyone knows he doesnt like being called byhis first name. I heard he didnt like being called cm punk so i thought it would be better.


You shouldn't worry about it man. You're a huge fan and didn't mean to be a smarky jerk or anything. The shittier dirtsheets will report close to anything they can get their hands on. All should be fine.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Superkick said:


> You shouldn't worry about it man. You're a huge fan and didn't mean to be a smarky jerk or anything. The shittier dirtsheets will report close to anything they can get their hands on. All should be fine.



I know just wish he would see this and try to make up for it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

LoveBites said:


> I know just wish he would see this and try to make up for it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How ya feelin my man


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL @ some of the responses in this thread. "Just don't act so happy, he'll say hi"

Fuck outta here. Who does that shit?


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Are you that foolish to suggest that CM Punk was the main reason why the ratings were/are like that? Even with John Cena and a returning Undertaker/Brock Lesnar the ratings were not anywhere near the AE days.


Punk marks and their strong argumentations :HA
First of all you can't expect bringing all the old AE or RA fans back by bringing back their heroes as part timers, you can bring a few back who will watch just to see Taker, Rock or Brock despite not knowing 75% of the roster or disliking the product but until you make them full timers and not just special attractions, until you make them compete in the ring on Raw and have them on house shows you will never achieve the same success when it comes to ratings because the fans are not emotionally invested in them and the product, because they know they will leave anyway.

You can't use this argument for CM Punk because unlike them he was a full timer, that means it was his job to make fans into this product, so he failed.

Also, how is your silly reply proving anything wrong what the user you are replying to has said?
He said that Punk Raw ratings achieved a 2.2 ratings while AE ratings had a 6.0 and you started talking about how even Rock or Taker had low ratings. How does this make Punk less a ratings failure?

Rock and Taker proved already that they were draws, Punk has never. Your argumentation makes sense like booking Curtis Axel in house show main events and when not selling enough tickets trying to defend Axel with "it's not his fault because the show had also Ric Flair and Kevin Nash on the card and the tickests were sold poorly"
Only because Ric Flair and Kevin Nash can't have impressive numbers in 2014 that doesn't mean that they haven't proved that they were able to sell tickets around the world while Axel never did that so how does your reply make sense at all?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

MANIC_ said:


> I love these kinds of arguments. Never fail to make me shake my head and laugh.


Factual arguments make you laugh?



Shamans said:


> And that was because of Punk?
> 
> .....


If people can try and blame him for the ratings, then people can credit him for whatever WWE made during that time.



tailhook said:


> Only because they were spending the money like drunken sailors. Remember, they used AE money to start the XFL with. Exactly which league did they use PG Era money to start? Pee WWee football? lol.


Even if you add the money they spent on the XFL to what they made it would still come up short.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Superkick said:


> You shouldn't worry about it man. You're a huge fan and didn't mean to be a smarky jerk or anything. The shittier dirtsheets will report close to anything they can get their hands on. All should be fine.


This ^^ 

Honestly OP, don't worry about it, it'll all blow over in a few days anyway and they'll be reporting something new next week, that this will be fish and chips wrapping paper, in a few weeks from now, none of this will even matter so it'll be fine


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

LoveBites said:


> I cant believe how public this is becoming. Its on every single wrestling website. I wonder if Punk has seen it yet. I still will be a fan of punk and Aj but just the fact that he acted like i wasnt there pissed me off for not everyone knows he doesnt like being called byhis first name. I heard he didnt like being called cm punk so i thought it would be better.


I wouldn't take it personally. Think of it this way, if he stops and takes pictures with you, all of a sudden it's one of those _"hey who's that guy?... is that CM Punk?"_ and then he's gotta sign 50 autographs and take pics. He's human, and I'm sure he just wants to enjoy the game like a normal person. 

At the same time, he is pretty full of himself and doesn't give a shit about his fans. He hasn't even acknowledged to this day why he left the WWE and leaves his fans hanging chanting his name each week and having this hope that he's going to come back. If he was so true to his convictions he'd say why he left and put all the speculation to rest. If he left for the reasons everybody *thinks* he did, but didn't say anything then that protest was completely pointless. I mean, my God even Jim Ross has openly talked about how he left and he's a million times more pro-WWE than "Phil".

As for the name thing, it's hit and miss. It depends if the name is ever refered to publicly. CM Punk has literally never been (kayfabe) refered to as Phil. Same with Taker, you'd never go up and call him Mark. So it's sort of like from their perspective, why are you calling me by this name that you've never heard me called ever, even by other wrestlers? Whereas if you called Bad News Barrett "Wade" or Cameron "Ariane", you'd have a better chance of them not caring.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

LoveBites said:


> I know just wish he would see this and try to make up for it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Make up for it? Spoiler alert but Punk has zero fucks to give. I'm not really sure what you're expecting. *


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

This went from Punk fan encounter to ratings. This just shows that people care more about ratings than how talented an individual is. Also how original, people are still talking about that 2.2 rating like it's some business fact, like he's the sole reason for that, not taking booking and starpower as a main reason fpalm. By the way wasn't that a Christmas eve show? lol. If so then who cares! it will only matter if it was happening every week which clearly wasn't the case. 

Anyway, OP the first mistake you did was call him Phil and lastly trying to get his attention by taking creepy pictures. Either ways you chose the worst time for a picture.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> As for the name thing, it's hit and miss. It depends if the name is ever refered to publicly. CM Punk has literally never been (kayfabe) refered to as Phil.


He did, in the promo towards HHH


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

LoveBites said:


> I know just wish he would see this and try to make up for it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You're the one who owes him a god damn explanation and apology with your creepy stalking.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CM Chump said:


> You're the one who owes him a god damn explanation and apology with your creepy stalking.


*Stalking? Where is this stalking you're referring to? Seeing someone you're a fan of out in public and asking for a picture isn't stalking at all. *


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *Stalking? Where is this stalking you're referring to? Seeing someone you're a fan of out in public and asking for a picture isn't stalking at all. *


Taking pictures as the guy is walking away after he ignored the request is pretty damn weird though.

And yeah OP. Pretty sure tons of stories involve most people calling him "CM Punk" and getting positive reactions.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

DarkStark said:


> *Stalking? Where is this stalking you're referring to? Seeing someone you're a fan of out in public and asking for a picture isn't stalking at all. *


Here's the very definition for ya, big guy.

*Stalking*
pursue or approach stealthily.
"a cat stalking a bird"
synonyms:	creep up on, trail, follow, shadow, track down, go after, be after, course, hunt; More


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

Well... CM Punk is now a top yahoo search because of this story. Inquistr got a hold of it.

Amazing how this one story/set of pictures can create such a buzz. WWE needs to just give Punk a one-match contract (a la Roger Clemens when he made his final return for the Yankees [basically per start]) because he draws lots of press and money.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

LoveBites said:


> I cant believe how public this is becoming. Its on every single wrestling website. I wonder if Punk has seen it yet. I still will be a fan of punk and Aj but just the fact that he acted like i wasnt there pissed me off for not everyone knows he doesnt like being called byhis first name. I heard he didnt like being called cm punk so i thought it would be better.


 If he sees it, he's probably going to be pissed.

He's always addressed himself, inside and out as CM Punk. Not Phil. Except that one time with HHH.



You better apologize. Better watch out.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

If you're reading, hi Mr Brooks, Sir.


----------



## chris0625 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Kevin Lockard said:


> At least he grew his beard back.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't call a wrestler by their real name since I know that "annoys" a lot of them in real life, but I personally don't see why it should be an issue in this day and age. Kayfabe is long dead and these people are merely playing characters, so maybe it's time the wrestlers stop acting like marks themselves where they pretend like they're actually the character that they play on-screen.


CM Punk said it in an interview the reason he does not like fans calling him Phil is because they do not know him like that. He feels that if someone calls him Phil then they are just trying to get under his skin and piss him off.


----------



## chris0625 (Oct 17, 2014)

CM Punk said it in an interview the reason he does not like fans calling him Phil is because they do not know him like that. He feels that if someone calls him Phil then they are just trying to get under his skin and piss him off.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

CM Chump said:


> Here's the very definition for ya, big guy.
> 
> *Stalking*
> pursue or approach stealthily.
> ...



I took pictures while I was in line ****** 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Damn AJ has no ass.......


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

LoveBites said:


> I took pictures while I was in line ******
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Irrelevant. You shouldn't have done it.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> He did, in the promo towards HHH


lol ok sorry, ONE time. Like that time Vince called The Rock "Dwayne" when he was in the Corporation. 

In fairness to the OP, CM Punk is a weird name to say in person. You're not going to say "hey CM", and if you say "hey Punk" that can obviously be taken a lot of different ways depending on the perceived tone. 

You'd think if there was one place Mr. Brooks might act nice to his fans would be in Chicago amongst fellow Blackhawk fans.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> lol ok sorry, ONE time. Like that time Vince called The Rock "Dwayne" when he was in the Corporation.
> 
> In fairness to the OP, CM Punk is a weird name to say in person. You're not going to say "hey CM", and if you say "hey Punk" that can obviously be taken a lot of different ways depending on the perceived tone.
> 
> You'd think if there was one place Mr. Brooks might act nice to his fans would be in Chicago amongst fellow Blackhawk fans.


No I absolutely agree with you, completely 

Also it does make me think, if he's that against it and hates it that much, why would he put it out there on TV during the main product, it takes away the 'smark' for a fan that may have looked it up when he pretty much says 'Yeah I'm Phil' on TV.

But you're right, and all those things I've thought about too during this thread.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Fucked up as soon as you called him "Phil".


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

LoveBites said:


> I took pictures while I was in line ******
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The fact that you were in line does not matter, you still took pictures of Punk and AJ without either's consent or prior knowledge; that is an invasion of privacy and creepy as hell. You just shouldn't have done it, no ifs and's or but's about it; you don't take creep shoots of people without their knowledge.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

LoveBites said:


> I took pictures while I was in line ******
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Did you get their permission, or were you just as bad as the paparazzi types?


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Did you get their permission, or were you just as bad as the paparazzi types?



So your telling me none of you would take pictures of your hero when he didn't even say NO to me
He just ignored me? Shut the fuck up ******* ok you are all just haters and hypocrites when you know you would do the same exact thing. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

LoveBites said:


> So your telling me none of you would take pictures of your hero when he didn't even say NO to me
> He just ignored me? Shut the fuck up ******* ok you are all just haters and hypocrites when you know you would do the same exact thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hey OP, CM Punk just called you a 'creepy piece of shit' on the Colt Cabana podcast, although he was talking about a dude in the apple store; the guy he is talking about did exactly what you did, so I'm sure he thinks the same of you. 

He only just did the Colt Cabana podcast too, so he could have been indirectly referencing your encounter, and you personally as a way of venting about it without giving away the name of a venue he frequents to 10000's of fans on a podcast; so he very well could have actually been talking about you. How does it feel to know your hero thinks you are a piece of shit? Skip to 6.20 to hear what he says. Here's the audio:-

http://www.tsmradio.com/colthold2/show220.mp3

If I were you dude I'd find a new hero, ouch; that's gotta hurt.

I have never spoken on the Punk thing because its played out around here; and I never will again. I was always a fan of him myself, but not in a mark type way, I just always appreciated his work. 

To be honest I've supported his decision to do what's best for his life since he walked out; who the fuck am I to tell him what to do with his life; but if its any consolation, Punk has lost me as a fan in every way. I won't support him in anything he does; calling a supporting fan a 'creepy piece of shit' for taking a sly photo of him in a store is disgusting on a basic human level. 

Would a movie star like Stallone call someone a 'sneaky piece of shit' for taking a photo of him? No, because he understands he's famous and the fans put him in his mansion where he is with his millions of dollars; how would he ever do one of those red carpet things if he called every fan who took a photo of him a 'sneaky piece of shit' for taking the photo?

Without sounding cliche here Punk needs to understand he's also famous, whether he likes it or not; recognition comes with the territory, and his fans made him rich to the point where he can retire at 35 or however old he is and just sit at home reading comic books. I realize you don't like to be bothered Punk and that's cool, and it is kinda rude for fans to just take sly pictures I'll admit that; but fans might be nervous or starstruck around you, and I know Punk doesn't owe us fans a thing, and I'm not even mad he walked out its his life and none of my business; but to call an adoring (but slightly sneaky, I'll admit it) fan taking a picture of him a 'sneaky piece of shit' shows his true colors; it shows the way he truly thinks of all of us; and it rubs me up the wrong way.

I respect that you don't like fame and want to be left alone, but show some humanity on a basic human level towards the people who supported you your whole career. You pathetic damaged excuse for a man. He wouldn't even have AJ as a wife because he wouldn't have even been in the company to meet her; without fans supporting him years ago, to the point where Heyman went to bat to the office for him staying in the company years ago when they almost fired him before he got rich, in the pre-pipebomb days.

This latest incident exposes the rotten and unhappy person he really is on the inside; no kayfabe, no gimmick; as if we didn't already know. Maybe he was abused or beaten as a child, because he seems sad, lonely, tortured and genuinely dark and unhappy on the inside. I was hoping some of his dickness was an old-school act of preserving heel kayfabe of some kind, and I'm sad to be proven wrong today. What a pathetic excuse for a man. CM who?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

LoveBites said:


> So your telling me none of you would take pictures of your hero when he didn't even say NO to me
> He just ignored me? Shut the fuck up ******* ok you are all just haters and hypocrites when you know you would do the same exact thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Calling people ******* when you were the person trying to take photos of the guy...


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

LoveBites said:


> I took pictures while I was in line ******
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh, because that makes it so much better.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry, but in 2014 at a public event taking a picture of someone is not a big deal. It's not like he was hiding in the bushes outside their house. If he didn't have pictures everyone on here would call him a liar. A hockey game with 20,000 people in attendance there would have literally been hundreds of thousands of pictures taken by people in the arena. I'm sure there's hundreds of other pics of Punk from randoms that aren't on a wrestling forum. If you want privacy, get a box seat.


----------



## Gimmick4Life (Oct 29, 2011)

I would had said Hi Mr & Mrs Brooks. I feel sorry for you dude HUGS.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

T-Viper said:


> Sorry, but in 2014 at a public event taking a picture of someone is not a big deal. It's not like he was hiding in the bushes outside their house. If he didn't have pictures everyone on here would call him a liar. A hockey game with 20,000 people in attendance there would have literally been hundreds of thousands of pictures taken by people in the arena. I'm sure there's hundreds of other pics of Punk from randoms that aren't on a wrestling forum. If you want privacy, get a box seat.


Let me ask you a question, if you were in public, with you're wife on a date trying to enjoy a hockey game; would you honestly want some creepy fuck taking photographs of you and you're wife without you're consent? I know I wouldn't; and I doubt you would either. It also doesn't matter at all if Punk and AJ are celebrities or not, what the OP (and theoretically any others who may have been there and took photos) did is still fucking creepy, disgusting; and a violation of a man and a woman's right to privacy.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

T-Viper said:


> Sorry, but in 2014 at a public event taking a picture of someone is not a big deal. It's not like he was hiding in the bushes outside their house. If he didn't have pictures everyone on here would call him a liar. A hockey game with 20,000 people in attendance there would have literally been hundreds of thousands of pictures taken by people in the arena. I'm sure there's hundreds of other pics of Punk from randoms that aren't on a wrestling forum. If you want privacy, get a box seat.


That's what I was thinking, everyone would be calling him a liar if he didn't take pictures, and the fact he saw his idol he probably wanted some pictures himself also, it's not like Punk can't go out in public and expect people to not take a picture of him, specially in a busy place and specially in a world where phone's have cameras on and things like that, it's actually surprising no one else bothered to be honest at such a busy place but it doesn't look like he was overly recognised there, considering he's just stood in the crowd and everyone else is just normal around him here.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Probably shouldn't have called him Phil to be honest, I could see how he could take that as you being disrespectful. I mean you probably wouldn't call Rey Mysterio 'Oscar' if you ran into him.

That said it's kind of known Punk isn't the nicest guy around. I love him as a performer but he's kind of a dick.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Let me ask you a question, if you were in public, with you're wife on a date trying to enjoy a hockey game; would you honestly want some creepy fuck taking photographs of you and you're wife without you're consent? I know I wouldn't; and I doubt you would either. It also doesn't matter at all if Punk and AJ are celebrities or not, what the OP (and theoretically any others who may have been there and took photos) did is still fucking creepy, disgusting; and a violation of a man and a woman's right to privacy.


If I was a professional wrestler who was seen on TV by millions of fans each week for years and openly advertised the fact that I live in Chicago and attend most of the Blackhawks games, yes I would have some reasonable expectation of people taking pictures of me. There's a difference between liking something and having a reasonable expectation of it. 

My point it's 2014 and in a 20,000 seat arena about 19,997 of those people have a smartphone and most of them are taking dozens of pictures, selfies and documenting every moment of their big night out at the game. It's not like busting out a camera and winding the film, it's just a part of life now whether we like it or not. It's a little bit different than being like "oh here's a pic of Punk taking out the garbage at his house". And there are certain areas that I would consider "off limits" to asking someone for a pic/autograph. Personally, I wouldn't go up to a celebrity at say a restaurant or an airport. A big public event like a hockey game with 20,000 people there, I honestly think that's fine. But that's just my personal opinion, you might say there's no difference between the two. 

I get your argument, but it's pretty unrealistic to think that every person is going to get their "express written consent" to take a picture in this day and age. Have you ever seen the evening news show a picture of a victim of some crime taken from their Facebook account? And do you really buy into this false notion of "right to privacy"? What is private about your life? Most of your life is tracked and recorded whether you're aware of it or not. It's one of those things people like to say with this false vision of a bald eagle flying over the mountains, when in fact we all have very little privacy these days.









_(did not get permission of people in the background lol)_


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CM Chump said:


> Here's the very definition for ya, big guy.
> 
> *Stalking*
> pursue or approach stealthily.
> ...


*And none of those definitions fit what he did there, big guy. *


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

T-Viper said:


> If I was a professional wrestler who was seen on TV by millions of fans each week for years and openly advertised the fact that I live in Chicago and attend most of the Blackhawks games, yes I would have some reasonable expectation of people taking pictures of me. There's a difference between liking something and having a reasonable expectation of it.
> 
> My point it's 2014 and in a 20,000 seat arena about 19,997 of those people have a smartphone and most of them are taking dozens of pictures, selfies and documenting every moment of their big night out at the game. It's not like busting out a camera and winding the film, it's just a part of life now whether we like it or not. It's a little bit different than being like "oh here's a pic of Punk taking out the garbage at his house". And there are certain areas that I would consider "off limits" to asking someone for a pic/autograph. Personally, I wouldn't go up to a celebrity at say a restaurant or an airport. A big public event like a hockey game with 20,000 people there, I honestly think that's fine. But that's just my personal opinion, you might say there's no difference between the two.
> 
> I get your argument, but it's pretty unrealistic to think that every person is going to get their "express written consent" to take a picture in this day and age. Have you ever seen the evening news show a picture of a victim of some crime taken from their Facebook account? And do you really buy into this false notion of "right to privacy"? What is private about your life? Most of your life is tracked and recorded whether you're aware of it or not. It's one of those things people like to say with this false vision of a bald eagle flying over the mountains, when in fact we all have very little privacy these days.


I suppose you make valid points here, I just think the OP went too far after Punk had already said no to a picture; and he then proceeded to take creepy stalkerish photos of Punk and AJ anyway. That's my problem with the OP really. Through I will admit that you are probably right about most of what you just said, I'll give you that.

As for whether I buy into the notion of people having a right to privacy, I do believe everyone (celebrity or not) has a constitutional right to their own privacy in their life; whether I think the concept largely exists in practice anymore is a whole different matter of course.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

He sure does fit in that crowd lol. But seriously Punk should stop acting like a bitch. I understand how he wants to live in peace without people bothering but he should've thought of that before he went to WWE. Being a dick to all fans in general and only thinking about yourself is not what a celebrity should do. If Punk can't handle it then he should just stay away from public places.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

So punk called some people from the Apple Store creepy mother fuckers but prolly referenced it to me 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Some_Dude (Sep 14, 2014)

Wrestlers tend to hate when people call them their real name. Call them by their stage names just like you would call Nicki Minaj Nicki Minaj and not her real name (can't remember it) That's probably why he blew you off. Punk is a nice guy trust me but any wrestler would react the same way. Of course Punk haters are gonna use this against him even though every wrestler does it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Some_Dude said:


> Wrestlers tend to hate when people call them their real name. Call them by their stage names just like you would call Nicki Minaj Nicki Minaj and not her real name (can't remember it) That's probably why he blew you off. Punk is a nice guy trust me but any wrestler would react the same way. Of course Punk haters are gonna use this against him even though every wrestler does it.


Imagine calling Akon by his real name? 'Hey, *Aliaune Damala Bouga Time Bongo Puru Nacka Lu Lu Lu Badara Akon Thiam*, please can I kindly have an autograph'


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Some_Dude said:


> Wrestlers tend to hate when people call them their real name. Call them by their stage names just like you would call Nicki Minaj Nicki Minaj and not her real name (can't remember it) That's probably why he blew you off. Punk is a nice guy trust me but any wrestler would react the same way. Of course Punk haters are gonna use this against him even though every wrestler does it.


He is, and he isn't.

Look, I'll say this. Punk is my all time favorite. I idolize the guy for several different reasons. Being a nice person isn't one of them.

Do I see his point? Yeah. If I get popular, and I go through one stage name my entire career, I'd prefer to be called "JD" over Jordan. But.. I wouldn't get totally offended or blow someone off if they did it.

Entirely different grounds of respect though. If he wants people to call him CM Punk? Then... call him CM Punk. Believe me, if I ever see him outside, I know damn well I won't resist approaching him. Will also be calling him CM Punk though.

Still don't agree with taking how many pictures of the guy after getting told no. That's just a bit too much. He really does need to adress all of this, how he wants to be called CM Punk not Phil, what's going on with him and the company, how he wants people to respect him by not following him around, etc.

Guy left a mysterious aura when he left, and of course people are going to try and follow it. He needs to fix it, not get mad at it.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Hey OP, CM Punk just called you a 'creepy piece of shit' on the Colt Cabana podcast, although he was talking about a dude in the apple store; the guy he is talking about did exactly what you did, so I'm sure he thinks the same of you.
> 
> He only just did the Colt Cabana podcast too, so he could have been indirectly referencing your encounter, and you personally as a way of venting about it without giving away the name of a venue he frequents to 10000's of fans on a podcast; so he very well could have actually been talking about you. How does it feel to know your hero thinks you are a piece of shit? Skip to 6.20 to hear what he says. Here's the audio:-
> 
> ...



Colts last podcast was the 15th during the day while the game was at night 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

LoveBites said:


> Colts last podcast was the 15th during the day while the game was at night
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Still doesn't change the fact that he probably thinks the same of you if he has seen the stories online.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

LoveBites said:


> Colts last podcast was the 15th during the day while the game was at night
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Just let him go buddy, I'm not trolling you it must be tough; but it was kinda creepy taking photos after he said no. I wouldn't have did that after he had said no; and his reaction to ignore you was rude but kind of socially acceptable in a way; but he's a scumbag for calling one of his fans 'a sneaky piece of shit' on that podcast for taking a photo. It's uncalled for. Cabana even gave him the chance to address the people and he said he had nothing to say.

Just move on, you can do better as far as heros go. He's just a bitter, damaged, unhappy rich dude, who ignored you to your face in public, talked shit about you on a podcast and who thinks you're a sneaky piece of shit; fuck him, find a new hero, and try not to piss the next one off.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Who?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

LoveBites said:


> Colts last podcast was the 15th during the day while the game was at night
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He could've recorded the podcast after the game.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Lou_Skunt said:


> Who?


This guy gets it.


----------



## MagicJohnson (Sep 19, 2014)

Punk always seemed more comfortable and natural as a heel. Sadly there's a reason for that.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Just let him go buddy, I'm not trolling you it must be tough; but it was kinda creepy taking photos after he said no. I wouldn't have did that after he had said no; and his reaction to ignore you was rude but kind of socially acceptable in a way; but he's a scumbag for calling one of his fans 'a sneaky piece of shit' on that podcast for taking a photo. It's uncalled for. Cabana even gave him the chance to address the people and he said he had nothing to say.
> 
> Just move on, you can do better as far as heros go. He's just a bitter, damaged, unhappy rich dude, who ignored you to your face in public, talked shit about you on a podcast and who thinks you're a sneaky piece of shit; fuck him, find a new hero, and try not to piss the next one off.



I'm pretty sure his podcast is during the day. Don't make me feel worse then I do now. And another thing he never said no to taking pictures. He just acted like he didn't hear me. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm surprised people on this forum have such a hard time with Punk being a prick, 3/4 of this entire forum consists of opinionated, judgmental posters - a guy like CM Punk should be right up your alley. He gets under people's skin to the point where you have posters writing essays within this topic explaining why they can't stand the guy, it's kinda funny. It's pretty public knowledge that he doesn't like being bothered when he's in public, yet this event is considered "shocking" - who couldn't understand that sentiment? It's not realistic, especially in America where we treat anybody with a little fame like some kind of deity, but that's the price of fame. Personally if I had any kind of fame, I would prefer to be treated normally when I'm doing normal things. And I personally wouldn't want people drawing attention to my fame when I'm at a public event like a hockey game. I would rather have a fan walk up to me, man to man & ask me for a photograph & I would more then likely oblige, but not everybody is that way, which is fine.

Then again wrestling fans are a weird bunch, this topic is proof of that. A celebrity refuses to take a picture & it turns into it being a poster on this forum & the topic trends on Yahoo! so I see it when I'm checking my E-Mail, small world. Me & my friend Johnnie were sitting outside a Raw about a year ago & CM Punk jogged right by us & all I did is shout "Yeaaaaah!" as he ran by. :lol

But then again that's how my brain works, I don't need pictures as proof, I don't need to have a celebrity I like or slightly admire to acknowledge me, and I'm not gonna pester them or bother them when they are doing something personally. Now if I go to an autograph session or a meet & greet, then yeah I expect the person there to fulfill that obligation, but besides that, I say live & let live & leave them alone.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

LoveBites said:


> I'm pretty sure his podcast is during the day. Don't make me feel worse then I do now. And another thing he never said no to taking pictures. He just acted like he didn't hear me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


People need to stop judging and giving this dude shit here, specially those who are calling him names and things ... it's uncalled for, he's a human being and probably feels quite bad, so put yourselves in his shoes.

And don't be throwing out the whole 'I wouldn't have taken pictures' etc... chances are the majority of you saying you wouldn't have done that here ... probably would have, notice I said majority, not all, so I ain't speaking in regards to any individual people, but chances are, some of those saying shit here ... probably would have taken a sneaky snap with their phone.

And the OP didn't mean anything wrong with it or had any bad intentions, anyone who is in the public eye while going shopping even gets these things happening, it's just so they can say 'Look who I saw today' ... cause chances are most people would say 'Prove it', or call them a liar otherwise.

Also, the podcast reference, well I don't know if it was referring to the OP or not but it quite possibly wasn't also ... so we shouldn't assume that it means that just because of the timing of it, there may have been another instance somewhere that came to mind, maybe some other people approached him at the game too, maybe they didn't ... who knows, but it doesn't seem like he gets overly bothered by the public because at the end of the day, there ain't no stir going on in those pictures and he's in a very very busy place getting some food or something, so how many people even recognise him ... wrestlers don't seem to be known to people outside the wrestling world on a whole, unless you're a wrestling fan ... which yeah, there are a lot but in the big picture, not so much ... it's not like he's Michael Jackson or something where everybody knows who he is ... but I guess that's beside the point.

Anyway, my point is, I think the OP probably feels a bit shit right now ... and I think some of you need to cut him some slack and have a bit of heart ... cause at the end of the day, it could have been you that this happened to also ... and I don't mean this specific thing, but when you've done something without meaning to upset someone or anything .. the dude just saw him at the game and took a picture.

If you don't agree with it, fine but I think it's a bit uncalled for giving the OP some stick and calling him creepy and shit ... it doesn't matter what you think to it, agree/disagree etc.. he probably feels bad enough if Punk is pissed off towards him, because at the end of the day ... it ain't what the guy intended to do here, and he probably feels bad ... I'm sure he's sorry about it and he sounds quite upset also, so lesson learned so to speak.

Anyway, this thread should probably be locked.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

LoveBites said:


> I'm pretty sure his podcast is during the day. Don't make me feel worse then I do now. And another thing he never said no to taking pictures. He just acted like he didn't hear me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm really sorry buddy I didn't mean to upset you, I wish I hadn't even posted about the podcast now; I feel a little bad for you to be honest . Keep ya' head up man, don't let the darkness in someone elses' soul get into yours; stay happy and positive, don't get too upset I'm sure you're a cool guy.

If I idolized someone and I met them maybe I'd consider taking a sly pic or 2 in the spontaneous, exciting heat of the moment, as long as they hadn't already said no to me. It doesn't make me a bad guy; maybe kinda starstruck; but not a bad guy, and certainly not worthy of what Punk said in my opinion. Ignore him. Based on him I'm sure you're the better man, he's sad and damaged; and maybe you might wanna change your avatar pic. Have a cool day.

(I don't have an idol because I believe a man is just a man, and all men are are equal and deserve to be treated as such; therefore nobody is important enough to be treated better than I want to be treated myself, whoever you are your shit stinks just like mine).


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I'm really sorry buddy I didn't mean to upset you, I wish I hadn't even posted about the podcast now; I feel a little bad for you to be honest . Keep ya' head up man, don't let the darkness in someone elses' soul get into yours; stay happy and positive, don't get too upset I'm sure you're a cool guy.
> 
> If I idolized someone and I met them maybe I'd consider taking a sly pic or 2 in the spontaneous, exciting heat of the moment, as long as they hadn't already said no to me. It doesn't make me a bad guy; maybe kinda starstruck; but not a bad guy, and certainly not worthy of what Punk said in my opinion. Ignore him. Based on him I'm sure you're the better man, he's sad and damaged; and maybe you might wanna change your avatar pic. Have a cool day.
> 
> (I don't have an idol because I believe a man is just a man, and all men are are equal and deserve to be treated as such; therefore nobody is important enough to be treated better than I want to be treated myself, whoever you are your shit stinks just like mine).


Yeah, I think many of us would come to think about it, and we'd probably do it without meaning any harm also right? 

It's pretty clear I don't think you meant to upset him, and it's not down to one person either really in regards to this, he probably shouldn't have posted it on the forum with the negative story but he also probably never expected the dirt sheets just just grab it and report it (who did? lol) ... you actually sounded compassionate in your response about just let it go buddy etc... but I just think the OP feels probably quite bad now and maybe more than we realise here, we all make mistakes and I don't think he meant to upset Punk or anyone really 

I really do think this thread should be locked, or even better deleted really


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, I think many of us would come to think about it, and we'd probably do it without meaning any harm also right?
> 
> It's pretty clear I don't think you meant to upset him, and it's not down to one person either really in regards to this, he probably shouldn't have posted it on the forum with the negative story but he also probably never expected the dirt sheets just just grab it and report it (who did? lol) ... you actually sounded compassionate in your response about just let it go buddy etc... but I just think the OP feels probably quite bad now and maybe more than we realise here, we all make mistakes and I don't think he meant to upset Punk or anyone really
> 
> I really do think this thread should be locked, or even better deleted really


I agree. Well said again dude. The guy does seem genuinely upset, and nobody here wants that. Lock this thread up mods please.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

The OP made Inquisitr.com 

http://www.inquisitr.com/1546461/wwe-cm-punk-and-aj-lee-punks-fan-who-didnt-even-ask-about-wwe-return-photos/http://www.inquisitr.com/1546461/ww...n-who-didnt-even-ask-about-wwe-return-photos/



> WWE: CM Punk And AJ Lee Punk Fan Who Didn’t Even Ask About WWE Return [Photos]
> 
> Former WWE superstar CM Punk and AJ Lee reportedly treated a wrestling fan quite rudely when Phil Brooks and his wife were spotted in Chicago at United Center during the Blackhawks Vs. Calgary Flames game. But other fans believe that’s just CM Punk being Punk.
> 
> ...


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Look, bud. 

I'm a huge CM Punk mark. I said it before. I idolize the guy. I would've handled this a lot differently than you did. But don't feel bad, because you're not in the wrong either.

I respect Punk, but I still think it's petty as shit. He's a strict guy, followed with a strict code. While I can respect that? To a majority of people, it's still petty as shit and I can agree with it. I'm not going to beat around the bush because I think he's an all time great. I'd tell him that too. I do see his point, but I don't think you need to feel bad.

The photos... yeah, were pushing it. But you were excited. You got to see your idol. I don't know what I'd do in that scenario. I don't think I'd not take any photos. However, if I were shrugged off by the guy, after even going to the extent of calling him "Hey, CM Punk!" or something of that sort, I'd say fuck it. Not worth the time.

You want to idolize someone who's nice and a great wrestler, and won't be pissed if you go up and say "Hey Mick!" or "Hey Dwayne!" or "Hey Chris![Jericho]", or hell even "Hey Daniel!" There's some options. 

I can't say I'd handle all of this like he did. I'm not going to bash Punk, even though it's pretty petty. I'm not going to bash you completely though either. You got excited. You're a pro-wrestling fan, and more so a fan of his. If I was in his shoes? I'd gladly take a photo with you regardless. It's the right thing to do, regardless.

Not all people think like that though. I'm not trying to be a dick. I'm not trying to crush your dreams. I'm not trying to talk you out of all this. But honestly? I would just let it go. You can always respect him, and be a fan. But I'd find a new hero because going off your posts and how the whole different mentalities clash? I wouldn't look up to him. Seems like you guys aren't on the same path. Morality wise, or any type of code. And that's not bashing on you, it's actually bashing on the other.

And let's just say, for whatever reason, Punk looks through this thread to see the source? Come the fuck on, man. I get it, but when do you have to take a step back and just be glad people care that much? You're in Chicago. During a Blackhawks game. Chicago peeps need to take care of Chicago peeps. Not make shit even worse. It's one thing to have a code, but it's another thing to treat people like shit.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

It's ok to ask famous people for photos, but it's also ok for famous people not to want to give them.

I don't like being bothered in public for a photo/video, even if I was famous I wouldn't like going out in public to have people randomly walk up to me to get a photo ESPECIALLY a stranger that not only is a stranger but is a stranger that interrupts time I'm spending with my supposed significant other. Yes being famous does shit like this, that doesn't mean I have to pretend to like or accept it.

I'm such a _"douchebag"_.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> I don't like being bothered in public for a photo/video, even if I was famous I wouldn't like going out in public to have people randomly walk up to me to get a photo ESPECIALLY a stranger that not only is a stranger but is a stranger that interrupts time I'm spending with my supposed significant other.
> 
> I'm such a _"douchebag"_.


Get used to it. When you're in a spot like CM Punk's, where you do so damn well that you split the fucking audience from the top face and you, having kids look up to you, etc, you put yourself into that spot.

That's really how it is. Like that or not. Or just don't go for it. You have to know your place. It's one thing to be an actor in some violent movies, or something that's not as mass as the WWE. But the WWE is huge. And it has a huge audience. And Punk sure as hell gained one hell of a fanbase. 

Not pinning it on anyone, but you have to see that shit coming. My only issue is, you're going out in Chicago, to a Blackhawks game. Why is it so ridiculous to imagine you're going to encounter people like this and prepare for it? Right or wrong.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

JD said:


> Get used to it. When you're in a spot like CM Punk's, where you do so damn well that you split the fucking audience from the top face and you, having kids look up to you, etc, you put yourself into that spot.
> 
> That's really how it is. Like that or not. Or just don't go for it. You have to know your place. It's one thing to be an actor in some violent movies, or something that's not as mass as the WWE. But the WWE is huge. And it has a huge audience. And Punk sure as hell gained one hell of a fanbase.
> 
> Not pinning it on anyone, but you have to see that shit coming. My only issue is, you're going out in Chicago, to a Blackhawks game. Why is it so ridiculous to imagine you're going to encounter people like this and prepare for it? Right or wrong.


Of course he should see it coming and obviously he does, but I'm pretty sure he didn't become CM Punk to gain that aspect of being famous. Yeah he has fans and that's great, if people want to ask him for a photo that's ok as well but it's also justified for him not to want to give you a photo of himself. His way of _"getting used to it"_ is walking away, no differently than how I don't owe people photos or videos of myself. You know me? Cool, well I don't feel like having a photo with you and being a stranger doesn't help.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

I got a picture with him in Glasgow City Center no bother. 

Just asked him "Is it ok if I get a photo with you mate"

His reply was a calm "yip..."

He looked in a good mood though and it looked like he had bought a bunch off comics or something from a local shop in Glasgow called A1 Comics. 

So unlucky to you OP :/


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

lewisvee said:


> I got a picture with him in Glasgow City Center no bother.
> 
> Just asked him "Is it ok if I get a photo with you mate"
> 
> ...


Yeah, I said earlier I don't think Punk is as bad as is often made out sometimes 

Also, about those people saying it's creepy him taking pics of people without them knowing, well Punk's done that himself on his twitter also.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/492766222883098625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/492481538798272512
I think people are probably making a big deal out of this more so than needed too, and when Punk also says things, like on the podcast, that may/may not have been said in humour too, he does seem to have a pretty good dry sense of humour does Punk sometimes 

Anyway, I don't think Punk's all that bad really and I don't think the OP meant any harm by it either, it's just one of them things


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

I have seen a few times on social media that I can recall people who claim to have met CM Punk when he was by himself and he was a dick to them, and then they met him again when he was with AJ and he was nice. I've seen some people say he comes off much nicer when she's around than when she's not. So it's surprising to read this type of reaction given her appearance there.

I'm guessing the "Phil" thing played a large part in his response to you.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Can't believe this made inquistr. Man if only they knew who I was. I might of gotten a couple interviews 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

If you were gonna take pics you might as well have snuck in a stealth one with him ( er maybe you did lol)


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I'm really sorry buddy I didn't mean to upset you, I wish I hadn't even posted about the podcast now; I feel a little bad for you to be honest . Keep ya' head up man, don't let the darkness in someone elses' soul get into yours; stay happy and positive, don't get too upset I'm sure you're a cool guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't drag everyone else down with you. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I apologized to the guy for making him aware of the Punk podcast; I feel bad for his situation but I stand by what I said about Punk, and as opinions are subjective my right to my own is just. 

I didn't mean to upset the OP though; and once I read back what I'd typed, and his response; I realized he was actually quite upset about it all and I apologized. 

I initially though he was more of a troll to be honest, so I reacted to him as if he was one; once I realized the guy was actually upset though I said sorry for my part as any decent human would as I didn't want to upset anyone. 

Long story short, I won't support Punk anymore for my own reasons as I've stated; although I do hope he finds happiness in his life so he can find peace in himself and become a better person. The OP has done nothing wrong, he took a few pics in the excitement and adrenaline of the moment (as some of us may have also done if we had met our idol), and everything got out of hand. He didn't intend things to go how they have, but it all snowballed kinda quick for him; and its calming down now. 

I have no beef with anyone here, I simply have some of my own reasons for not wanting to support Punk in his future projects; for reasons I've already stated, but I don't wish him any ill will on a personal level as I don't even know the guy. If anything I hope he finds happiness and true inner peace; maybe then he'll stop acting the way he does? I think he struggles with some kind of self loathing or depression, and I truly hope he gets some help with that on a human level. Career wise it doesn't really matter to me what he does though now to be honest, he can do whatever he wants with his career, I'm not interested. 

I'm just not a fan of his at all any more based on the way he engages with his fans; that's all, and that's fine. It's nothing against you guys though; or Punk really; I've just decided to tune out to whatever he's saying or doing now and whatever does next, as I think he's got some problems, he's well out of line for the way he treats his fans; and I don't think he even gives a crap about them to be honest. 

Have a good night.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Punk got into wrestling for the love of wrestling; not to be famous, not to use it as a stepping stone just simply for the love of wrestling. I think he hates the fact that doing what he loved and living his dream has put him in the public eye, made him a known face and published his private life


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

LoveBites said:


> Can't believe this made inquistr. Man if only they knew who I was. I might of gotten a couple interviews
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Knowing this country, MTV would have given you a reality show where you just approach different celebrities every week trying to get a picture and autograph.


----------



## Rocky10uk (Mar 9, 2013)

Interesting thread.

I have never met any wrestlers, I am too much of a casual fan. But have met in person and seen many other celebrities (mainly sportsmen) interact with their fans.

Some of these names might mean little to Americans so apologies if this is the case. David Beckham and Thierry Henry (two of the most famous 'Soccer' (hate calling it that!) players in the world) were amazing. They signed every autograph they were asked for, posed for as many pictures as possible, when I spoke to them they just came across as complete gentlemen. I spent a few minutes talking to Beckham and he was really great. I spent a full game sat next to Henry and if I didn't know who he was I would have assumed he was an every day guy, due to how humble and genuine he was.

Peter Kay (comedian and quite a big deal in the UK) - met him at the Grand National (biggest horse race in Britian) and he was great, posed for photos, told a few jokes, asked us who would win the race and about ourselves, top guy.

Usain Bolt - played to the crowd doing his pose for a load of kids and on the couple of occasions I have seen him at athletics meetings I have watched him spend hours and hours signing autographs and having pictures taken. 

Oasis - Noel was a lot more friendly than Liam Gallagher (Liam is a bit like a wrestler and stays in character) but both took lots of time to have pictures taken and Noël really talked to the fans.

Kelly Holmes and Steve Redgrave (former Olympic Champions) - at the time two of the biggest and most popular sports people in Britain and both were amazing. So humble, so friendly and nothing was a trouble for either.

Now I appreciate that CM Punk was out with his partner and he didn't want to be hassled, I also understand hat if you pose for one picture or sign one autograph then you end up doing a thousand. But would him saying to the OP 'sorry man not tonight' have taken any effort?

I don't think it mattered how you addressed him, he wasn't going to even entertain the idea of having a photo taken. You could have called him Phil/Sir/Punk/Mr Brooks/ or Rock's bitch (sorry couldn't resist) and you would have probably received the same response.

I am sure he is used to having photographs taken of him and having awe struck fans realise it's him, it just appears to me that he could deal with it a little more politely. I have watched children go over to celebrities in restaurants, asking for autographs to hear the celeb say, sorry not right now, why don't you come back when we have finished eating, then the celeb has made the child feel like the most important person in the world. 

Manners cost nothing even for celebrities. If he doesn't want to be bothered by fans, don't go in the general part of the arena, stay in the VIP or exclusive parts.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This thread proves phill is a huge draw.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

As much of a big fan I am of the guy who quit on the company, I'm surprised I haven't posted my thoughts on this thread. I'm a little impartial to this incident I guess you can say. I would probably do the same thing if I was the OP. But not sure about using Phil's name. That one I can understand why Phil brushed him off. This incident just shows to me that Phil wants to be left alone and live a normal human being with his wife. Sounds kinda like Brock Lesnar actually.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I apologized to the guy for making him aware of the Punk podcast; I feel bad for his situation but I stand by what I said about Punk, and as opinions are subjective my right to my own is just.
> 
> I didn't mean to upset the OP though; and once I read back what I'd typed, and his response; I realized he was actually quite upset about it all and I apologized.
> 
> ...



It's all good man. I honestly did not know he didn't like being called Phil and I knew he didn't wanna be called punk now so that's why I said Phil. I'll still support him nonstop 100% who knows maybe he was having a bad day and who knows maybe that podcast was recorded earlier that day and the Apple Store happened that day so this just pissed him off. Now k know next time I meet him I'll call him punk. Hope he doesn't remember what I look like haha. I don't think he got a good look at me anyways 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RockBrock2Wm32 (Oct 2, 2014)

roadkill_ said:


> lol who even mentioned him? You're not going to turn this into a Punk vs Bryan thread because noboby cares about him either.
> 
> This thread is about CM Flunk, who drew 2.2 ratings on RAW because nobody but the 200 18 year old marks of his online could stand watching his boring ass whine and flunk his lines on RAW. Cocksucker never even set foot in a gym.
> 
> ...





roadkill_ said:


> I'm 29. I refused to tune in because some midget was poisoning the TV week in week out with wooden 17 minute monologues. Adults didn't tune back in.
> 
> Attidue Era rating: 6.0
> Punk Raw rating: 2.2
> ...



LMFAO!! Cm Puke sucks. Thank God he's gone and all of his bitchy marks are still chanting his name lmao.

He keeps fucking with them and they keep sucking his dick. Lmao.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Punk is an dick. It's well known. Michael Hayes put it best:

"Punk can be a real moody asshole."


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

kingfunkel said:


> Punk got into wrestling for the love of wrestling; not to be famous, not to use it as a stepping stone just simply for the love of wrestling. I think he hates the fact that doing what he loved and living his dream has put him in the public eye, made him a known face and published his private life


He can use this excuse now because he knows he will never be in the same league as some of the greats.
Lance Bass can also claim that it was never his intention to be famous like Justin Timberlake, he always wanted to be part of a boygroup, never using it as a stepping stone


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

DualShock said:


> He can use this excuse now because he knows he will never be in the same league as some of the greats.
> Lance Bass can also claim that it was never his intention to be famous like Justin Timberlake, he always wanted to be part of a boygroup, never using it as a stepping stone


I honestly think if punk came back he would be put right back on top and amongst the greats.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

This thread proves phill is a huge draw.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

I guess this would explain it.... Apparently he finds people calling him "Phil" as controntational.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2K_9gYOOd4


----------



## RockBrock2Wm32 (Oct 2, 2014)

Why do Cm Punk marks keep bringing up this thread? Just let it die just like Phil's career / relevancy


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

2 days in, and this already has over 500 replies, people just can't get enough of the Punker.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

I think Punk's actually gotten more popular during his absence lol


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> I think Punk's actually gotten more popular during his absence lol



This. Punk will always be popular no matter what and I'll still always be a fan. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

I wonder how'd he react if the fan would have said 'OMG! It's AJ Lee and her husband!" 
:wall


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

DarkStark said:


> *And none of those definitions fit what he did there, big guy. *


Wow, so I really have to spell this out for you. Okay.

"creep up on" is exactly what he did. If you don't realize that, then you don't understand English.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow typical, this guy is a smug ungrateful ass. I'm glad he's gone, back in the days he would be nothing more than a glorified midcarder. Best in the world, lol..


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

CM Chump said:


> Wow, so I really have to spell this out for you. Okay.
> 
> "creep up on" is exactly what he did. If you don't realize that, then you don't understand English.



First of all I didn't creep up on them. I was in another line stayed there and took a few pictures. I never followed them when they were done with there food or I never said anything else. You got some issues man 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Saw Punk and Aj at Blackhawks game*



Superkick said:


> I recall in one of his interviews he talked about how when random strangers call him Phil, he tends to view it as confrontational b/c they don't even know him personally. Either way though, it's Punk and I'm p. sure he wouldn't act any differently even if you said "Hey Punk!" or something like that. He often comes off as a cunt to me irl, and I say that as a massive fan.


Yeah, as much as I love his work, he seems like a dickish-kind of guy irl.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

LMAO not sure if it was brought up yet but your encounter with Punk has been posted all over the net. I just signed out of yahoo and CM Punk is trending now with your story. 

Are you a he or she? Some say he and some say she


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

imthemountie said:


> LMAO not sure if it was brought up yet but your encounter with Punk has been posted all over the net. I just signed out of yahoo and CM Punk is trending now with your story.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a he or she? Some say he and some say she



I'm a he who live in a suburb of illinois. 27 year old obsessed with wwe lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

My opinion is that if any celebrity is at an event they are appearing at, or a promotional thing, such as a convention, they are fair game. If they are doing something private, like going to a concert, doing their shopping or just walking down the street, or going home after the show, then they should be left alone.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

wouldve told him i was TNA fan and he sucked Cena was better


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

LoveBites said:


> I'm a he who live in a suburb of illinois. 27 year old obsessed with wwe lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's hilarious, I just signed out of my yahoo mail which always takes me to yahoo homepage. I see CM Punk trending now, maybe #3 on the list, click on it and there is your story in some article haha wtf. Didn't know this place was that big a platform lol.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn,that thread is still going,huh?
unk8 :vince$


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

...and then he bitch and moan about how the WWE is doing him wrong by not pushing him as the face of the company. fpalm


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Its so hard not to get angry.... how is this STILL news?!!!! How its news at all is debatable, but certain people worship the man so whatever. But how many days ago was this fuckin game?! Like is there no other wrestling news? Slow week for the media? Did he cock slap someone at the game?!

When are you punk fans gonna realize that this man doesnt give a shit about you???? Tell me op, why didnt u go get a picture with your god? Get an autograph? He left yall and isnt coming back. Let it the fuck go, so we can talk about wrestlers that still pretend to give a shit about the fans


----------



## Some_Dude (Sep 14, 2014)

Should've known this would turn into a Punk haters vs Punk marks thread.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> I wonder how'd he react if the fan would have said 'OMG! It's AJ Lee and her husband!"
> :wall


Please someone do this


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

lol Some Huge Mofo's need to intimidate punk when he is his doucheself, need to humble him.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Dirtsheets be like:

CM Punk ignores fan, return imminent.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


> Dirtsheets be like:
> 
> CM Punk ignores fan, return imminent.



Hahaha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Y'all are gonna be pissed when Punk replaces Orton as HHH's henchman.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> I wonder how'd he react if the fan would have said 'OMG! It's AJ Lee and her husband!"
> :wall


cue "AJ's husband" chants.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

So day after my encounter punk is smiling with a fan at the gaslight anthem show. Prolly had to make sure he smiled for the next fan. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah, the next fan who actually treated him with respect and dignity.


----------



## Lordhhh (Oct 20, 2014)

Punk is a loser....if hhh was there he would have showed respect to the fans unlike cm loser punk


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

LoveBites said:


> So day after my encounter punk is smiling with a fan at the gaslight anthem show. Prolly had to make sure he smiled for the next fan.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You should ask him to make a wish for you and have your photo taken together.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

punk trolling the op last night taking photos with fans at a hockey game 



















http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-punk-spent-his-birthday-sunday-night-photos/


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Wow, Punk mentioned this on the podcast. Said the OP was rude.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Haha! Punk killed OP on the podcast, lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

OP it's sounds like you're a fucking dick.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

OP = Buried


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Rude ass motherfucker, for shame bro, for shame.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

OP is so rude.


----------



## Paigelovesme (Nov 20, 2014)

Who is OP?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

What podcast? I need to hear his exact words about OP.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey Phil? Great opening line dude..
What is your pick up line for women? Hey let's fuck?


And you had the balls to cry about it..

Enjoy your burial now :lmao :lmao


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

http://www62.zippyshare.com/v/18015296/file.html

Download the podcast. At the 1:49:30 mark CM Punk buries the OP and tells his side of the story.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

OP RISE ABOVE HATE :cena5


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

This is the greatest thing ever. Holy shit. 

:maury


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

A precise confluence of events, a perfect storm bringing the OP and CM Punk together to create this defining chapter of human existence.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao 

Also thank you to the poster that went and found this thread.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

you're so screwed bro. Negative reps up to forever. unk


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Punk is a sensitive soul. This obviously really bothered him enough that he had to bring it up.

"This guy was rude. He called me Phil." LOL


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Saintpat said:


> Punk is a sensitive soul. This obviously really bothered him enough that he had to bring it up.
> 
> "This guy was rude. He called me Phil." LOL


It's rude when you call a guy with his first name when you don't even know him and it is more rude when you demand from him to do something for you..

If you can't see that you are just another troll


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

You
Fucking
Prick


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> Punk is a sensitive soul. This obviously really bothered him enough that he had to bring it up.
> 
> "This guy was rude. He called me Phil." LOL





JamesK said:


> It's rude when you call a guy with his first name when you don't even know him and it is more rude when you demand from him to do something for you..
> 
> If you can't see that you are just another troll


^Yeah cunt. Even with prostitutes you have pay them first before they suck your dick.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Wonder what Punk feels about the other posters who wrote bad things.What if he went through the thread calling out everyone who posted something insulting on the podcast


----------



## zzz888 (Aug 25, 2014)

LMFAO this thread. Stupid fucking mark literally calling CM Punk "Phil" in real life.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

This is amazing. LOL @ the OP.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

JamesK said:


> It's rude when you call a guy with his first name when you don't even know him and it is more rude when you demand from him to do something for you..
> 
> If you can't see that you are just another troll


Whatev.

He wasn't attending the hockey game as CM Punk, he was Phil Brooks out with his wife. He wasn't (and still isn't) an active wrestler anymore.

On Talking Dead he was introduced as Phil Brooks and didn't correct them, so it's easy to assume that maybe he was leaving the CMP persona behind.

And it's not like his character's name is John Cena or Joey Mercury: do you call him Mr. Punk or would 'Hey CM' be OK?

It's a silly thing for the OP to be upset about but even sillier for Punk (Phil, whatever) to be so sensitive about that he needs to bring it up after all this time. Dude holds onto his resentments like they are precious gold.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

"Fuck you for being rude" - CM Punk on LoveBites (the OP)


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

The Acquired Taste said:


> ^Yeah cunt. Even with prostitutes you have pay them first before they suck your dick.


Did he get mad at you when you called him Phil before paying?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I think I see the exact point in which Punk said in the podcast that him and AJ just looked at each other and laughed, and continued what they were doing. :lel OP learn some manners, yo.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think I see the exact point in which Punk said in the podcast that him and AJ just looked at each other and laughed, and continued what they were doing. :lel OP learn some manners, yo.


Hahahaahahaha repped for bringing this back, so we can now get 20 pages of people burying the fan


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

OP is now the most hated person on the Internet. Congratulations have some red rep!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Lol getting mentioned by CM Punk probably made the guys life


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah some guys just don't like to have their picture taken..

I saw Christian a few weeks ago, he was with 2 friends, I approached him and asked "aren't u christian" ( in Paris, so I was a bit surprised to see him)..he said yeah..as i was asking if i can take a pic, his friend told me no no we're busy and they walked away.. i told him big fan, he said from far thanks with a thumbs up..
it was cool.. wish could have taken that photo..

but I can see how many wrestlers don't like to have their picture taken and just want to fit in with the casuals


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

etrbaby said:


> Yeah some guys just don't like to have their picture taken..
> 
> I saw Christian a few weeks ago, he was with 2 friends, I approached him and asked "aren't u christian" ( in Paris, so I was a bit surprised to see him)..he said yeah..as i was asking if i can take a pic, his friend told me no no we're busy and they walked away.. i told him big fan, he said from far thanks with a thumbs up..
> it was cool.. wish could have taken that photo..
> ...


"ARE YOU CHRISTIAN?" Isn't exactly polite.

On the flipside I would have politely reminded his friend that you were asking Christian and that he can make up his own mind.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> The side of the story is, I don't get to see my wife as much as I'd like to.. and we have fallen into that lame grown up thing where we have date night and we went to a Hawks game. Unfortunately, the 4 other people I took pictures with that night didn't fucking e-mail dirt sheets being like, "CM Punk is so cool!" That would have been helpful in this situation but like.. to set the scene, there's two twenty minute intermissions in between periods. So the whistle blows, we run up out of our seats, we're in a human traffic jam.. I need a beef sandwich. She needs a hot dog. So we gotta go to two fucking different places, you know what I mean? It's like.. we're getting this stuff, I got a bottle of water and beef sandwich and I'm trying to pull my wallet out to pay for this hot dog and the woman's like, "THE CREDIT CARD MACHINE IS BROKEN!" so now while holding a beef sandwich and a bottle of water, we're trying to juggle to see who has cash.. and I hear, "HEY PHIL!".. and we both look at each other and start laughing. Of course this happens right now. "PHIL CAN I GET A PICTURE?" There's no please. No excuse me. No, "Hi, my name is.." Nothing. So I do not pay any attention to this person and we continue to pull our singles together so we can give this lady cash to get a fucking hot dog and go back to the seats with my wife to watch a fucking hockey game. I'm fine with people coming up to me in public. Like I said, earlier in the night, there were 4 other people I took pictures with because they came up to me and introduced themselves. Human interaction. Not "Hey Phil.. Hey Phil.. can I get a picture?" No. You can't. Because fuck you for being rude. That's what you get. You're nice to me, I'm nice to you. You're fucking rude to me, I'm rude to you. And that.. is the other side of the story.


Hey, OP?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Hilarious haha


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> Did he get mad at you when you called him Phil before paying?


It's not Phil part that he was pissed off with you ignoramus. fpalm

It's the fact that this fan was shouting demands and not even displaying common courtesy like a "hello" or "how are you?" But hey it's all about what this guy wants...ut

Like you said, he's Phil Brooks out with his wife. A normal dude. Just like you and I. Don't know about you but I'm not gonna take a picture with some random douchbag just cos he wants one.


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

owned


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey Phil! Can I get a picture? :lmao


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Karma101 said:


> Hey Phil! Can I get a picture? :lmao


I laughed so hard when he did that.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

The Acquired Taste said:


> *"ARE YOU CHRISTIAN?" Isn't exactly polite.*
> 
> On the flipside I would have politely reminded his friend that you were asking Christian and that he can make up his own mind.


How's that not polite?


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope more people start calling him phill.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

To be fair to the OP, he probably wasn't trying to be rude. He even says he said please in the original post. At the very least he assumed he came off polite. Just look at it from his point of view and that's him seeing one of his favorite wrestlers in public and probably being a bit nervous about it.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

OP how does it feel that out of 5 people who asked for pics you were the only one who got them denied. How does it feel knowing Punk called you rude and one of those obnoxious fans?

Punk may have negged you IRL but I'll neg you here, let's start a neg-train and get OP into the red. Frauding *insert word that would get me banned here* playing the victim card, lol just lol.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Kennedyowns said:


> To be fair to the OP, he probably wasn't trying to be rude. He even says he said please in the original post. At the very least he assumed he came off polite. Just look at it from his point of view and that's him seeing one of his favorite wrestlers in public and probably being a bit nervous about it.


No hes clearly an evil devil asshole!


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Well..the story has legs, doesn't it? And of course the followers..the fans who no heart who hate on Bryan every week chooses to back the one of the biggest crybabies in wrestling history. Well..he and HHH are both trash but that's nothing to be harping about. Whole situation is stupid.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

Old Punk thread has been revived.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I do think CM Punk's anger comes from his belief that the OP actually emailed this story of his encounter to wrestling sites. If you listen it sounds like he thinks the OP was angry at CM Punk and emailed wrestling websites of his encounter but what really happened was wrestling sites took his post asking a question on what he did wrong to warrant the salty Punk response. I wouldn't be too hard on the OP seems like a pretty honest mistake to make and he never emailed websites like Punk probably thinks.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

What's wrong with a fan asking for Punk's autograph? It's what anyone in the OP's position would do if they seen there favourite sportsmen or celebrity.

Punk has been known in the past for being very blunt with fans and i know of this from when he was walking about Glasgow when WWE was in Scotland. Someone stopped him and politely asked him for his autograph. Sure Punk had his hoody on and headphones blaring but he still should have at LEAST politely replied instead of saying "NO!!! NOW GET OUT MY WAY"

Again though Punk failing to take responsiblity for his actions. He is either one of the most hard done by wrestler in WWE history or he's a liar. Either all these stories about him are made up or Punk is trying to wriggle out of ALL of them by deflecting the attention elsewhere.

Man up Punk and take responsiblity. The trouble is he's got such a massive chip on his shoulder he genuinely won't believe he has done anything wrong.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

" Hey PHIIIIIL ":lel

OP went so rude to CM God


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

why yall so obsessed with house husband pink?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> What's wrong with a fan asking for Punk's autograph? It's what anyone in the OP's position would do if they seen there favourite sportsmen or celebrity.
> 
> Punk has been known in the past for being very blunt with fans and i know of this from when he was walking about Glasgow when WWE was in Scotland. Someone stopped him and politely asked him for his autograph. Sure Punk had his hoody on and headphones blaring but he still should have at LEAST politely replied instead of saying "NO!!! NOW GET OUT MY WAY"
> 
> ...


This is very true. Whilst i liked the podcast it just seemed that all Punk was doing was endlessly justifying everything he ever did and demonizing everyone but himself. 

The same thing most guys do in shoot interviews. Everybody only sees shit from their perspective at the end of the day so it's easy to get caught up in your own version of a story and believe it to be the absolute truth. It never is though. 

Was a good listen though.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Loudness said:


> OP how does it feel that out of 5 people who asked for pics you were the only one who got them denied. How does it feel knowing Punk called you rude and one of those obnoxious fans?
> 
> Punk may have negged you IRL but I'll neg you here, let's start a neg-train and get OP into the red. Frauding *insert word that would get me banned here* playing the victim card, lol just lol.


God I hope this isn't a serious post.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

HEY OP, I know you are busy but can you come back here and explain yourself? THANKS.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Grown people that ask for autographs/photos are just weird, unless they intend to sell them.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Marrakesh said:


> This is very true. Whilst i liked the podcast it just seemed that all Punk was doing was endlessly justifying everything he ever did and demonizing everyone but himself.
> 
> The same thing most guys do in shoot interviews. Everybody only sees shit from their perspective at the end of the day so it's easy to get caught up in your own version of a story and believe it to be the absolute truth. It never is though.
> 
> Was a good listen though.


What are you _supposed_ to do if you think you're justified in a situation? This is no win - either he's not justified or he is but clearing things up by explaining why he did what he did will cause you to respond as you did here.

I thoroughly disagree with what RVP said - I don't know why some people have this idea that because you like a famous person, you have the right/expectation to have them stop and take photographs with you or write their name on a piece of paper for you. If they do that they that's a bonus - they're doing you a favour, they don't owe you it and they certainly aren't obliged or reasonably expected to do this at any time (he explains why it was a bad time...but I guess this is justifying it which is now a bad thing).

Punk may be full of shit in saying that if a fan's polite, he'll be polite but then make that your criticism if that's true - what he described in this thread's situation is perfectly understandable. Also, if a wrestler is walking along with their headphones on and their hood up, that's a pretty damn clear sign. I don't share this idea that because you like him, it's socially acceptable to stop him (when he's *clearly* hanging a 'do not disturb' sign) and ask him to sign autographs/take photos for you.

Some wrestlers would do so even at the least appropriate times - *those wrestlers are going above and beyond reasonable expectations, this is not a standard others should be bound to*.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This is the best thing ever LOL.

Someone summon OP plz.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey phil if you're reading this thread, JAY LETHAL WAS THERE FIRST


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

You could have at least started off with "excuse me mister punk"


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

The OP is famous :clap


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

LoveBites said:


> Now I dont know if I put this is the wrong section or not but anyways. I was at the hawks game and im standing getting food and i look to my left and literally 2 feet next to me aj and punk are standing. Now I am obsessed with both punk and aj so i had a little heart attack. But what I kind of didnt like is the only think I said to them was Hey Phil can I get a picture please and he smirked and totally ignored me looking around like he was spacing the hell out. I didnt say anything else so he didnt think I was a crazy fan but dude has punk always been like this in public? It seems like hes got a stick up his ass and doesnt even want to acknowledge his fans that spent lots of money to get him super famous and rich. But at the same time I understand because I am sure he is totally sick and tired of always having people wanting photos with him and talk to him and asking him about coming back to WWE. I wasnt going to ask him that but still he shouldve at least said hi or sorry not now. What do you think?


What do I think? I think that if I were in his shoes, I would have beaten the living piss out of you and broken your camera.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*1 hour 50 mins in* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

Leave OP alone. Seriously.

He wasn't trying to be rude and now is probably angry over himself.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

............HEY PHIL!


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Don't see what's wrong with referring to CM Punk as 'Phil' if he's appearing on talk shows like Talking Dead as 'Phil Brooks aka CM Punk'. Haven't listened to the podcast yet, but seems the issue was with how he approached Punk without an 'excuse me' or 'please'. 

The Rock would have no issue with being referred to as Dwayne, and i'd be surprised if Punk minds being called Phil by fans, now he's got more of a following outside of wrestling. In the past he was probably more sensitive about it, when it looked like a wrestling fan being a smark and acting like they knew him.


----------



## jasonb1982 (May 5, 2011)

Political correctness gone mad that calling someone by their first name is rude. Thank god I don't live in America, I've never heard such rubbish. I'd find it weird if someone came upto me that I don't know and addressed me as a 'Mr' or a fictional name. Some 'celebs' need to lighten the fuck up.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> God I hope this isn't a serious post.


I love how all asocial people defend OP while everybody else is laughing at him.

If you can't even introduce yourself you deserve to get shat on. Let me guess, you too approached CM Punk in an autist geek manner and got rejected? Get over it. Punk has made it clear that if he doesn't take pictures, it's cause those fans are assholes or social rejects. He's posted proof or willingly taking pics with fans and enjoying time with them.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Loudness said:


> I love how all asocial people defend OP while everybody else is laughing at him.
> 
> If you can't even introduce yourself you deserve to get shat on. Let me guess, you too approached CM Punk in an autist geek manner and got rejected? Get over it. Punk has made it clear that if he doesn't take pictures, it's cause those fans are assholes or social rejects. He's posted proof or willingly taking pics with fans and enjoying time with them.


Yeah some people don't understand the concept that if you act like an ass he's going to treat you like an ass.

I feel like it's 50/50 between people with poor social skills and people that didn't listen to the podcast and have no idea what Punk said. 

Like someone said it's absurd that Punk doesn't want to be called by his name and instead wants people to call him, "Mr. Punk" which isn't even close to what he said on the podcast at all. I believe his example of a nice way to approach him was, "Hey Punk, my name's X and I'm a huge fan. Do you mind if I can take a picture with you?"


----------



## jasonb1982 (May 5, 2011)

Truth is, from what I've read about Punk, there's no sure way of approaching the guy to guarantee you wont get an obnoxious response. I heard some gamer's podcast discussing WWE 2K15 (Giant Bomb editor) mention how he casually asked punk (who was besides him at a Nintendo convention) whether he ever managed to beat Tyson on 'Mike Tyson's Punch Out', and punk laughed at him and walked off. 

To be fair, I think the poster showed some respect in not calling him but his ring name, by making the effort to use his actual name. Lets have someone try 'Mr Brooks' and see how he responds.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> Yeah some people don't understand the concept that if you act like an ass he's going to treat you like an ass.
> 
> I feel like it's 50/50 between people with poor social skills and people that didn't listen to the podcast and have no idea what Punk said.
> 
> Like someone said it's absurd that Punk doesn't want to be called by his name and instead wants people to call him, "Mr. Punk" which isn't even close to what he said on the podcast at all. I believe his example of a nice way to approach him was, *"Hey Punk, my name's X and I'm a huge fan. Do you mind if I can take a picture with you?*"


This is exactly what he said on his podcast and your whole post is spot on.

He wants to be treated like a normal human beeing. How do you approach normal people? Tell them who the fuck you are and be nice, this is not a hard concept to graps. I always thought Punk was a huge dick to fans but after reading his story, and seeing tons of pics with fans I realized it's not him that's at fault but the fans that he refuses. 

These whiny fans turned out to be huge fucking hypocrites and I have nothing but respect for Punk by showing them their place. I actually respect him more for having some standards and moral codes and not taking pics with every asshole that comes around him. It literally changed my whole perception on Punks interaction with his fans. I used to think that even if I saw him I shouldn't bother approaching him because of his bad rep, but after hearing his side I think there would be no problem with me and Punk since I know the basic codes of respect and how to talk to people, which apparently a lot of those fans don't.

"Hey Phil, can I take a picture?" If somebody approached me with that line I'd be laughing at them too.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lmfao, the way Punk talks about this incident in his podcast


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If you expect to get a response from shouting "HEY PHIL" in that situation, or any really, you'd have to be a moron. Those who hound wrestlers for pics/autographs and expect them to be courteous at being hounded usually aren't aware of their own ignorance. 'They're famous because of us, they should have time for us.' Fuck off, they're human beings. You can see AJ's hands are full and they're struggling, yet the guy thought it was appropriate to shout his name and yell for a picture. He should feel lucky he didn't get asked if he was dumb as fuck like Ryback.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

OP got fucking buried :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

As he should. Look at those pics he took, and especially of AJ walking away. Who'd take those pics? Fucking idiot.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

OP as I said and thought, is an absolute fucking parasite.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

"Never Give Up" LoveBites


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

OP went from 3 green bars to 2, how long till he's red? Will rep anybody who negged him.

Well at least he can claim to be the only poster here who got called out (albeit owned) by a Top Level Superstar like CM Punk.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm looking at the pictures again, especially of the one with him taking a picture of AJ holding coffee. 

Man, it's one thing if this was some excited little kid doing this and was just excited?

But this is a grown ass man taking these picture.

Damn.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

God if someone tried to talk to me whilst I was trying to hold 2 things and get cash out, even if I did know them, id be pretty pissed off... its rude as! And asking for a picture whilst he is busy, come on... People nowadays.


----------



## EvilSadie (Oct 6, 2014)

well do you still feel like a fan of his ? 
because that was a pretty shitty way to treat you


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

How old is OP?


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

dead


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol at people so pissed at op, what a bunch of pussies waaaah waaah


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

JD said:


> I'm looking at the pictures again, especially of the one with him taking a picture of AJ holding coffee.
> 
> Man, it's one thing if this was some excited little kid doing this and was just excited?
> 
> ...


DEAD @
CM punk saying it like


HEY PHIL! and then his voice echos and shit LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

fucking dead


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I honestly think Punk should get "Hey Phil" shirts made, but then the OP may try and claim royalties


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> I honestly think Punk should get "Hey Phil" shirts made, but then the OP may try and claim royalties


They way he said hey phil tho LMAO

go back and listen to it it like echos and shitt


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

EY PHIL!


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Get rekt OP


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHHA Punk shot you down man


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OI PHIL. LET ME TAKE A PICTURE.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

OP has been proven to be an absolute clown. Glad Punk didn't give him a picture.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

That is a bit shit from Punk, if he's fed up of it the least he can do is politely decline, unless the fan is invasive obviously

But then again I sympathise with Punk, because he's obviously dealt with some creepy fans before. And just when you think he misjudged OP and was rude to a decent bloke, OP takes creepy pictures of him and contemplates sending him a letter through his door :lol :lol

"Dear Phil & AJ, I met u the other day at the game, just wondering if I should pop round later to grab a pic with you now as u were too busy to do it then. You watch the walking dead? Cool i'll come round next Weekend can't wait to watch it with you m8

P.S Here enclosed are some snap shots I took of you earlier"


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

OP had another little heart attack.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Rest in peace, op.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh hey PHIL 

hahaha

And im sorry I think it weird u took those photos even more so the AJ ones ur lucky he didnt punch u haha


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

I like how when this thread was posted (with the OP's retelling being EXACTLY the same as Punk's), everyone was bashing Punk. Now when Punk's referenced it (again, saying the same thing OP did), everyone's bashing the OP

You guys...


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Punk just buried the OP :duck


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

Learn some social skills fella. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Wait, Punk was actually refering to THIS in the podcast ?

:wow


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

GOAT thread.

In LoveBites defence, I don't think they ever emailed this to dirtsheets etc. but was just sharing this experience with the forum. Doesn't even seem like they were complaining about Punk, said numerous times they were a big fan but they were just asking why Punk behaved like this. But because WF is such a big platform within the IWC, dirtsheets picked this up and reported it, then it got back to Punk and he probably thought they were complaining about him.

Epic that Punk mentioned it though.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

Café de René said:


> Wait, Punk was actually refering to THIS in the podcast ?
> 
> :wow


Yep the one and only.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Came to this thread as soon as I heard Punk talk about it. :lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

They are reading. They are silent. And invisible. But they are lurking. CM Punk. HHH. Dixie Carter. We are laboratory rats.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm so glad Punk laughed in your face, OP. Learn some manners!


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Damn OP just got burried :lmao


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

OMG I JUST HEARD HIM BRING IT UP IN THE INTERVIEW 

HOLY FUCKING SHIT I JUST BECAME A FAN OF PUNK AGAIN!!!!!!!!!! 

HAHAHAHAH HE JUST BURIED YOU!!! OMG HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Came to this thread as soon as I heard Punk talk about it. :lmao


Haha me too :lmao


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Everyone should just tweet punk this thread link so he can see this shit :lmao


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

LoveBites said:


> Now I dont know if I put this is the wrong section or not but anyways. I was at the hawks game and im standing getting food and i look to my left and literally 2 feet next to me aj and punk are standing. Now I am obsessed with both punk and aj so i had a little heart attack. But what I kind of didnt like is the only think I said to them was Hey Phil can I get a picture please and he smirked and totally ignored me looking around like he was spacing the hell out. I didnt say anything else so he didnt think I was a crazy fan but dude has punk always been like this in public? It seems like hes got a stick up his ass and doesnt even want to acknowledge his fans that spent lots of money to get him super famous and rich. But at the same time I understand because I am sure he is totally sick and tired of always having people wanting photos with him and talk to him and asking him about coming back to WWE. I wasnt going to ask him that but still he shouldve at least said hi or sorry not now. What do you think?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

This is great I can't stop laughing :faint:


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

And I hear HEY PHIL CAN I GET A PICTURE 

While the man is holding a beef and trying to get a hot dog....hahahaha

"Cause no you can't,fuck you for being rude" hahahahaha


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

I'm dead, 5 star thread


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The infamous thread who's OP Punk fucking shat on rightfully

Lolz


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

I love the new "swerve" this thread has taken. Much more entertaining than Raw. This may be one of the biggest PWNAGES ever.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

OP's rep is dropping fast.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Can someone tell me what Punk said? Haven't heard the podcast.

EDIT: Heard it

:lmao


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

It's pretty funny, yet disturbing, how after he got denied by CM Punk, the OP proceeds to take sneak shots of Punk/AJ. He's not TMZ; so what was his game plan? "Reject me, will he? Well I'll show him! These ass shots will everybody feel sorry for me. I'M THE VICTIM!"


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Star-Lord said:


> Can someone tell me what Punk said? Haven't heard the podcast.


I'll try to sum it up best I can. So he is at the Hawks game with AJ. He actually did autographs and pictures for 4 other people that day who were very gracious and wishes they had said something positive on twitter but he said it didnt matter too much.

He rushes out in intermission to get food and water, his hands are full and the credit card machine is down so he is scrambling to get cash out of his wallet.

While this is happening some guy yells out "Hey Phil!". Punk explains how the guy was being rude, he wanted a picture, there was no introduction, no please. 

In Punk's own words, "You're nice to me I'm nice to you, you're rude to me, I'm rude to you".


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

I love it , The Guy got mentioned by punk, he should be happy About it. Meansville punk fans are bitching And crying About op as if he spit in Punks face, sensitive pussies.


----------



## Edge Head 4 Life (Sep 24, 2005)

The MOMENT Punk started talking about this story, I remembered this thread!!! Amazing. :lmao


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

If I was the guy I would own that I was an unapproachable asshole, and so memorable to Phil that I now have a story of how much an asshole I was.


----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

LoveBites said:


> Now I dont know if I put this is the wrong section or not but anyways. I was at the hawks game and im standing getting food and i look to my left and literally 2 feet next to me aj and punk are standing. Now I am obsessed with both punk and aj so i had a little heart attack. But what I kind of didnt like is the only think I said to them was Hey Phil can I get a picture please and he smirked and totally ignored me looking around like he was spacing the hell out. I didnt say anything else so he didnt think I was a crazy fan but dude has punk always been like this in public? It seems like hes got a stick up his ass and doesnt even want to acknowledge his fans that spent lots of money to get him super famous and rich. But at the same time I understand because I am sure he is totally sick and tired of always having people wanting photos with him and talk to him and asking him about coming back to WWE. I wasnt going to ask him that but still he shouldve at least said hi or sorry not now. What do you think?


Maybe it has to do with the fact that only self-important smarky morons refer to wrestlers UNDER their REAL NAME, i 
RECENTLY met Cesaro in an airport and asked him for an autograph? Did I call him CLAUDIO, no? why because I still respect the business, and still respect KAYFABE


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

How dare you call him phil you piece of. Shit! I am Gonna red neg you for that,!!!!,


----------



## Gavrilo Petrovich (Oct 6, 2014)

Why is the OP still green? Should be red as a bloody cunt right about now.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Gavrilo Petrovich said:


> Why is the OP still green? Should be red as a bloody cunt right about now.


That Will show him not to call im phill :clap how dare he


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL cut the guy some slack, he was just trying to be cool and like many others.. fell flat on his face in the process, nothing which hasn't happened to probably 99% of the people chastising him here.

Move on.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

OP probably thought Punk wanted to distance himself from wrestling sooooo.:draper2


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

Dunno why people are after OP, when it was CM Punk he intruded on, not WF users.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn this is hilarious. When he mentioned this story I immediately thought of this thread. But I had no idea if it was the same story. Well it pretty much looks like it from what Punk was talking about :lmao.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Props to op for upsetting both punk And his sensitive fans.


----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

The Steven Seagal said:


> Props to op for upsetting both punk And his sensitive fans.


I`m not a fan of Punk, in fact, I think he`s overrated, but I still respect the business enough never to call a worker by his real name to his face unless he actually wrestles under his real name.


----------



## FnPhenomenal (Apr 28, 2010)

Listened to the podcast and then read this thread for the first time, classic.

I hope OP is just a naive young kid.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

LOL as soon as he mentioned it i thought of this thread


----------

